# Kochen mit Pentium 4 - Eure Rezepte sind gefragt



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

*Moinmoin an alle Durchgeknallten*

Da mein Dad sich bereit erklärt hat, einen kleinen Topf mit den passenden Pentium 4 - Sockel Befestigungen aus Alu-Vollmaterial zu fräsen, sind ich und TheCGamer in der Lage auf einem Alten Pentium 4 zu kochen.  Aber was erzähl ich eigentlich... erstmal zu den Daten und der Vorgeschichte:

Im Grunde genommen handelt es sich hierbei um die alte Hardware aus einem Medion MT6 aus längst vergangenen Zeiten. Und das Beste... wir haben 2 von den Kisten 
Hardware:
*- MSI MS-6701
- Pentium 4 2,66 GHz Northwood



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Radeon 9600TX
- 768 MB DDR RAM
- Irgend eine alte Samsung IDE HDD
- Windows XP Professional
- FSP OEM Netzteil*
Software:
*- Prime95
- Tthrottle  (zum begrenzen der CPU – Last)
- HWmonitor*

Die Idee kam zustande als wir unbedingt mal den Kühler entfernen wollten um das Prachtexemplar  betrachten zu können. Als wir aber dann Kühler inklusive daranklebender CPU in der Hand hatten, stellte sich natürlich die Frage wie man diese wohl trennen könne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nach gescheiterten Säge- und aufweich-Versuche um die Wärmeleitpaste wieder halbwegs flüssig zu bekommen wurde dann die Initiative ergriffen, welche aus Schraubstock,  Hammer und dem Alltagswerkzeug - der obligatorischen Slotblende bestand. Mit ein wenig Liebe  konnte die CPU letztendlich von ihrem Elend gelöst werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen den alten Wärmeleit-Beton half dann leider auch nurnoch das Schleifpapier mit der guten 120er Körnung und etwas Spiritus, der verdächtig nach Obstler roch... 
Trotz all dem wurde dem P4 nichtmal ein Pin gekrümmt!!!
Mit etwas Zahnpaste aus dem Kroatienurlaub als Wärmeleitpaste und dem Originalkühler lief alles auch ganz prächtig... 55° unter Volllast



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch auf einmal stand diese schreckliche Idee im Raum... Nach 2 Tagen mit der Eisensäge stellte sich heraus, dass man aus dem Originalkühler leider keinen Topf herstellen kann. Als ich meinen Vater fragte ob man denn das Alu irgendwie dicht-löten oder schweißen kann, meinte er bloß, dass er sowas auch einfach aus Vollmaterial fräsen kann... Somit endete der Originalkühler – zumindest das, was übrig blieb, als „Bratfläche“

Die Freude war groß, und meine Bemaßung in der 2D Zeichnung anscheinend grauenvoll 
Ein paar Tage später stand auf einmal der fertige „Kochtopf“ auf meinem Werkstatttisch...

*Sorry für das Zugetexte aber  nun sind wir da, wo ihr ins Spiel kommt...*

Bisher auf dem Tisch:

- Nudeln mit Tomatensoße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Backerbsensuppe



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- O platten mit Schokoladen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu beachten ist, das wir den Topf leider nur auf maximal 75°C bekommen, und somit nur Gerichte gekocht werden können, die mit dieser „niedrigen“ Temperatur auskommen. Prinzipiell kann alles vorgeschlagen werden... Hauptsache mit maximal 75°C

Auf Wunsch können wir am Ende "Das große Pentium 4 Kochbuch" auch als Download anbieten 

Ich hoffe auf gute Rezepte und bedanke mich im Voraus für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Research (25. Februar 2015)

Omlet du formschaum.

Oder auch nur Omelett.


----------



## derP4computer (25. Februar 2015)

Du musst jedesmal kochen um hier auf PCGH zu schreiben? 
Also auch permanent deine Speisen wegessen, wenn du mal eine längere Zeit vor dem PC sitzt.
Wie geil ist das denn!


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Ich und TheCGamer treffen uns alle paar Tage und dann testen wir die Vorschläge, und geben hier Rückmeldung


----------



## Technetium (25. Februar 2015)

Die Idee ist einfach nur geil.


----------



## ASD_588 (25. Februar 2015)

die cpu hatte ich auch die  geht bis min 3399,75MHz bei 1,75V 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Das Board bietet leider keine Übertaktungsoptionen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2015)

Oh Mann wegen solcher Threads liebe ich das PCGHX-Forum... 

Wie heiß bekommste die Süppchen denn?^^


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Er stürzt bei 80°C Kerntemperatur ab... Die Suppe geht ca bis 75°C


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2015)

Hmm Lecker, kannst ja verschiedene Tees zubereiten oder auch Wasser kochen für Babynahrung, liebe Babybrei 
Du kannst das perfekte Stundenei zaubern Ein Stunden Ei kochen? | Fortgeschrittene & Profis Forum | Chefkoch.de


----------



## McZonk (25. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für diesen herzhaften Lacher!

Den "da ist ja gar keine CPU im Sockel"-Trick, kenne ich auch noch von einem S478-Kühlerwechsel an einem Komplettsystem vor Dekaden. Auch dort überlebte die CPU ohne ihr auch nur ein einziges Pinchen zu krümmen. Der Oho Effekt mit dem leeren Sockel war aber schon klasse!


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Wollte damals bei meinem eigenen P4 3,06 auch den kühler abmachen und hatte beides in der Hand... Aber da gings mit etwas drehen ab...

Dieser P4 ist aber ein halbes Jahr später wegen einem Mainboardversagen an meinem Schlüsselbund fürs Mofa geendet


----------



## Incredible Alk (25. Februar 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Er stürzt bei 80°C Kerntemperatur ab... Die Suppe geht ca bis 75°C



Na das ist doch ausreichend für ne Hühnerbrühe. Die Salmonellenfrage wäre also geklärt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

Jetzt noch etwas in Richtung Dual CPU und von den Portionen könnte jemand satt werden.
Den Trick hatte ich vor kurzem mit einem S. 754 System, auch dort alles ohne Schaden


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Aber wir haben glück, dass diese CPU nicht runtertaktet sondern einfach bei 80°C ausgeht...  Wir können ihn also mit Hitze schon mal nicht killen


----------



## BeNoX (25. Februar 2015)

Ein bischen frisches Obst dazu besorgen und dann ein Schokofondue veranstalten.


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2015)

Hmm, mit mehrer CPUs könntet ihr glatt 'ne Raclette-Party veranstalten.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Haben das nächste mal noch vor zu versuchen, wie gut man das Biest mit nem kühlerchen von ner kaputten Geforce 4ti4200 kühlen kann


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2015)

Die neuen PC Kochprofis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jamie (25. Februar 2015)

Wie wär's mit Glühwein?


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Leider schon ein bisschen zu spät... Vor 2 Monaten hätt ichs ziemlich gefeiert


----------



## Duvar (25. Februar 2015)

Kaufst dir schön nen Steak, vakuumierst das schön und packst es in die Spülmaschine (Brauchst natürlich noch Röstaromen) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smfztzexUqU#t=107
Nebenher machste dir ein feines Sößchen auf deinem Pentium yummy.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Unser P4 ist zwar keine Spülmaschine aber man könnte es dort garen und nachträglich wie im Video mit dem Brenner etwas drüber gehen... Hab mir vor 3 Tagen so einen mini lötbrenner beim großen blauen C gekauft... Könnte gerade richtig sein


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Februar 2015)

Wollte hier auch mal schnell vorbei schaun. Der zweite Vollschlagtrottel der für die Sache nicht ganz unverantwortlich ist. 
Omlett is ne gute Idee  Wird demnächst zubereitet. 
Weitere Vorschläge immer gern

Raclette Party könnte man machen. Ham ja exakt das gleiche Setup nochmal


----------



## Nookum (25. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es den mit langsam gegarten yum yum nudeln [emoji23]


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Hatten wir schon... Blos die nudeln waren eher formgepresster Brei... Vlt lags auch an den nudeln selbst ;D


----------



## S754 (25. Februar 2015)

Geht auch ein Rührei?


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Gehen tut bestimmt alles... Nur das Ei zeug muss TheCGamer essen... Nicht so ganz mein Geschmack^^


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Februar 2015)

Is ja prinipiell das Selbe wie Omlett


----------



## derP4computer (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte gerne ..... Pelmeni


----------



## Nookum (25. Februar 2015)

Oder köttbullar aus der dose und Kartoffel Püree [emoji23]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

Schön Nasi Goreng  ( würde dort die Dosen vom Penny nehmen da das Zeugs besser schmeckt als die Tütenware ) mit Eier drüber und als Dessert dann Eis mit heißen Früchten.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Wenns so weiter geht, endet es doch noch mit dem 7 Gänge Menü😂


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2015)

Ich bekomme auch gleich Hunger und werde ein Schnitzel um den Auspuffkrümmer wickeln und eine Runde drehen


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte ja eher einen FX9590 genommen... 

Geile Idee... Würde das obligatorische Stück verdorbene Wurst ausprobieren.


----------



## D0pefish (25. Februar 2015)

Schon an flambierte Speisen gedacht?
Sowas wie: Heißer Obstler im Narrenmantel.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Februar 2015)

Klingt gut


----------



## D0pefish (26. Februar 2015)

Die Fräsarbeit ist echt gelungen. Wie wurden die beiden Teile verbunden? Mit einem dünnen Kupferspacer zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper sollte die Wärme schneller bei den Nudeln landen. theoretisch 
Der Behälter scheint ja ideal für Extremkühlungen zu sein. Weiß nicht wie schnell sowas reißt. ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht mal ein wenig Coca Cola einkochen?
Gegebenenfalls braucht ihr dann aber einen neuen Behälter


----------



## Xagi (26. Februar 2015)

Für den extremen Langzeittest: Eine Niedrigtemperatur-Revolution in den Profikochtöpfen

Zitat:  „Fleisch so zart, dass man es mit der 
Zunge am Gaumen zerdrücken kann“

hier der link: KOCHEN: 60 Stunden bei 60 Grad - Zubehör - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

mfg
Xagi


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Die Fräsarbeit ist echt gelungen. Wie wurden die beiden Teile verbunden? Mit einem dünnen Kupferspacer zwischen CPU und Kühlkörper sollte die Wärme schneller bei den Nudeln landen. theoretisch
> Der Behälter scheint ja ideal für Extremkühlungen zu sein. Weiß nicht wie schnell sowas reißt. ^^


Dazwischen ist Wärmeleitpaste - Selbstgemacht versteht sich... Öl, Zinkoxid, etwas Graphit... Funktioniert klasse...

Das mit dem Fleisch klingt auch gut... Aber 60 Stunden... Mal schauen obs mit etwas mehr hitze nicht so lang dauert


----------



## Salanto (26. Februar 2015)

Mein Vorschlag währe eine schöne Portion Chili kon karne


----------



## Kusanar (26. Februar 2015)

Käsespätzle sind immer lecker. Allerdings reichen 75° vermutlich nicht, um die Spätzle selbst zu machen, müsste man wohl zu Fertigspätzle greifen. Dann noch eine schöne Käse-Sahne-Sauce dazu, perfekt 

Saucoole Idee die ihr da durchgezogen habt


----------



## TheLo0s (26. Februar 2015)

Ich hätte Käsefondue vorgeschlagen... Aber ich glaub da braucht man knapp 90°C, wird also eher nix


----------



## gorgeous188 (26. Februar 2015)

Was für eine geniale Idee  Habe leider keine Rezeptvorschläge, aber die Vorgehensweise mit dem Kühler kenne ich.



joneskey98 schrieb:


> Pentium 4 2,66 GHz Northwood


Fast genau den gleichen Prozessor hatte ich damals auch. Es war einer mit 2,8GHz.



> Als wir aber dann Kühler inklusive daranklebender CPU in der Hand hatten, stellte sich natürlich die Frage wie man diese wohl trennen könne...
> Nach gescheiterten Säge- und aufweich-Versuche um die Wärmeleitpaste wieder halbwegs flüssig zu bekommen wurde dann die Initiative ergriffen, welche aus Schraubstock,  Hammer und dem Alltagswerkzeug - der obligatorischen Slotblende bestand. Mit ein wenig Liebe  konnte die CPU letztendlich von ihrem Elend gelöst werden.
> Gegen den alten Wärmeleit-Beton half dann leider auch nurnoch das Schleifpapier mit der guten 120er Körnung und etwas Spiritus, der verdächtig nach Obstler roch...
> Trotz all dem wurde dem P4 nichtmal ein Pin gekrümmt!!!



Ganz so schlimm war es bei mir damals noch nicht. Den Serienkühler vom Retention-Modul gelöst, gezogen und schon gewundert, warum der sich so wehrt. Etwas mehr Kraft, und den Prozessor am Kühler klebend aus dem Sockel gezogen. Gegen den Wärmeleitkleber half damals aber noch der der große Flachschlitzschraubenzieher und das Hebelgesetz.

Hach das waren noch Zeiten *schwelg*


----------



## S754 (26. Februar 2015)

Kannst ja mal versuchen einen noch heißeren P4 EE mit 3,7 GHz aufzutreiben 
Dann sollte es auch mit heißeren Gerichten klappen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (26. Februar 2015)

Der 3,73 EE ist eine Sockel 775-CPU 

@topic:
Lachs sollte man bei solchen Temperaturen gut garen können.

Ich würde aber empfehlen den Northwood B 2,66 mit mageren 66 W TDP gegen einen Prescott mit 89 W oder 115 W (nur der 3,4er) auszutauschen.


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

Schade das mein 3,06er so geendet ist:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Mal sehen ob unsere connections zu einem örtlichen händler ausreichend sind... Für nen ausgemusterten q6600 hats vor nem halben Jahr leider nicht gereicht... Da war das Problem die Gewährleistung... Und auf dem Wertstoffhof darf man glaub ich auch nix mehr mitgehen lassen.


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Februar 2015)

Kann hier direkt mal sagen dass die Connections zum örtlichen Händler wahrscheinlich nicht reichen...Ich bin nähmlich der, der die besagten Connections hätte 
Ist es hier erlaubt zu fragen, ob uns jemand aus der Community einen alten P4 schenken würde? Eventuelle Kocherfahrungen von dem guten Stück würden wir natürlich hier posten. 
Schönen Gruß noch...


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

Tut mir leid, dass ich manche hier enttäuschen muss... Das Board mag keine Prescotts. Ich weis nicht inwiefern es noch Northwoods mit höherer TDP gibt...

http://217.110.237.70/Manuals/6701-englv1.0-MS-6701.pdf

Angeblich sollten auch Wilamette P4s rein passen. Aber sind die nicht größer vom Sockel???
Ich informier mich mal schnell


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Februar 2015)

Alternative: Prescott+Board


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

Aber dann passt die Kühlerhalterung warscheinlich nicht mehr... wobei die halterung auf dem Northwood board ist nur mit pushpins befestigt glaube ich...

Oke... Habe gerade mal geschaut... ist mit schrauben durch fest gemacht und hinten hat es glaube ich eine Backplate...
TheCGamer... du kannst doch schnell nachschauen oder??


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Februar 2015)

Da glaubste gerhörig falsch  Halterung ist verschraubt. Im schlimmsten Fall ist die Backplate sogar noch verklebt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würd ich aber allgemein nicht so feiern irgenetwas an unserem genialen Haltemechanismus zu änder


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

Dann würde Prescott+Board auch wegfallen, es sei denn es gibt mehrere Boards mit dem Haltemechanismus...

Zur not täte es ja auch Plastikabstandshalter und ne Mutter drauf.. Wie siehts denn da mit den Bohrungen aus... normale P4 Norm oder... hab ich zumindest im Internet erspäht


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Februar 2015)

Ja is mir auch eingefallen... 
Da müsste man dann halt mal schauen ob uns was anderes bezüglich des Haltemechanismus einfällt... 

Aber erstmal egal. Der Northwood kocht uns schon noch ein paar Gerichte Weitere Vorschläge immer gern...


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Februar 2015)

Naja die Halterung ist schnell umgeschraubt... da ist nicht viel dabei... Aber vorerst sollts reichen
Falls wer noch Teile hat, die er uns zur verfügung stellen möchte... Immer gerne


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Februar 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, dass ich manche hier enttäuschen muss... Das Board mag keine Prescotts. Ich weis nicht inwiefern es noch Northwoods mit höherer TDP gibt...
> 
> http://217.110.237.70/Manuals/6701-englv1.0-MS-6701.pdf



Der Northwood B 3,06 hat 82 Watt und ist damit der stromhungrigste, der zu den Angaben im Mainboard-Handbuch passt. Da das Handbuch älter ist, als Prescott oder auch nur FSB800-Northwoods würde ich aber im Zweifelsfall bei MSI nachfragen, ob neuere BIOS-Versionen den Support erweitert haben.



> Angeblich sollten auch Wilamette P4s rein passen. Aber sind die nicht größer vom Sockel???
> Ich informier mich mal schnell



Es gab auch ein paar Williamettes für den Sockel 478 (ursprünglich: 423). Die währen in Sachen Heizleistung eine gute Alternative zu Prescott, da man ausgehend von 100 MHz FSB so etwas wie Übertaktungspotential hat.




joneskey98 schrieb:


> Dann würde Prescott+Board auch wegfallen, es sei denn es gibt mehrere Boards mit dem Haltemechanismus...
> 
> Zur not täte es ja auch Plastikabstandshalter und ne Mutter drauf.. Wie siehts denn da mit den Bohrungen aus... normale P4 Norm oder... hab ich zumindest im Internet erspäht



Auf den Bildern von TheCGamer sehe ich ein ganz normales Sockel-478-Rententionmodul mit den normalen Lochpositionen. Nur die Backplate war nicht üblich, würde aber auch auf anderen Mainboards passen.


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Februar 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt schon mehrmals gelesen, dass das Board selbst mit Bios Update keinen Prescott mag... Es könnte uns höchstens was bringen, wenn wir einen schnelleren Northwood oder einen Willamette herbekommen. 
Inwiefern die dann aber auf dem Board laufen, ist unbekannt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2015)

Lawl


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Februar 2015)

Heute 16:00Uhr wird wieder gekocht... Wer noch etwas vorschlagen will... Dann jetzt


----------



## TheCGamer (27. Februar 2015)

Heute gibts diversen Kühlungsexperimente. 
Dazu Nudeln mit Käsesoße und noch andere Sachen wenn Zrit ist. 

Update später abends


----------



## krachero (27. Februar 2015)

Heiße Schokolade, mit sojamilch und Intsant-kaKaO


----------



## joneskey98 (27. Februar 2015)

Die Kochungen wurden gerade beendet... Ergebnisse gibts dann auch gleich...


----------



## TheCGamer (27. Februar 2015)

Nabend zusammen...

Fangen wir mal ganz von vorne an.

Zuerst haben das Biest mit nem Kühler von ner alten Geforce 4Ti 4200 kühl gehalten
Im Idle geht das sogar ganz passabel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um 40°C kann man lassen, wenn man sich mal so vor Augen hält, dass wir hier einen Pentium 4 haben...

Egal... weiter im Text:

Ganz ohne Kühler könnte da doch wohl auch noch gehen... Doch da kam wieder die Idee mit der Dosen-Druckluft (genannt Sprüüühhhh!!!)... Doch aber nicht richtig rum... Wie sich das gehört kommt der Auslass nach unten... CPU bei 1°C im Idle 
Aber sobald der gute Prime95 ins Spiel kommt sieht man in der der Sprühpfütze auf dem IHS genau, wo der eigentliche Prozessor liegt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer braucht schon flüssigen Stickstoff oder Trockeneis um gute Kühlung und niedrige Temps zu bekommen, wenn es draußen noch kalt ist, und noch ein kleines Bisschen Schnee übrig geblieben ist.
Gesagt...Getan...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


20°C im Volllast... Solange der Schnee noch da war. Nach 20min siehts dann schon etwas anders aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Not kann man also seinen PC, wenn man nichts anderes im Haus hat mit Schnee kühlen 

Jetzt aber genug mit dem Glump...Es geht ja ums Kochen 

Heute gabs Lecker Gschlaz Nudeln mit Käse-Sauersahne-Soße...
Zutaten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehen diese Nudeln nicht unglaublich...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bescheiden aus!?!?!?!?!?
Nee jetzt mal im Ernst... Schon wieder formgepresster Brei... Entweder es liegt an der Temperatur oder wir stellen uns zu blöd an!?! Wir haben sogar die berühmte Rindfiechmarkierung auf dem Bratenthermometer weit überschritten (68°C)
Nudeln sind jetzt vorerst mal gestrichen... 

Die Soße war ja ganz ok...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kurz vor dem Festmahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Abschluss nochmal der ganze Testaufbau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Rezepte werden gerne gekocht... Aber bitte ohne Nudeln... Wer uns unterstützen möchte--> immer gern


----------



## YAnnIFreaK (27. Februar 2015)

*KÄSE!*


----------



## grenn-CB (28. Februar 2015)

Das Projekt erinnert mich voll an ein Youtube Video wo jemand auf nem Northwood oder Willamette Sockel 478 Pentium 4 ein Stück Speck gebraten hatte.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. Februar 2015)

Das Projekt hat uns überzeugt (und auch intern für den ein oder anderen Lacher gesorgt ).
Glückwunsch zur Main!


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Februar 2015)

Wow... Mir fehlen jetzt tatsächlich irgendwie die Worte 
Danke Euch!!!


----------



## Crush182 (28. Februar 2015)

Entschuldigt, wenn ich mich täusche, aber ich glaube der "Nachtisch" ist bisher ein bisschen kurz gekommen oder? 

Oblaten mit Schoki gabs ja schon und daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass 75° ausreichend sind um Schokolade in einer annehmbaren Zeit zu schmelzen...

Die Oblaten ersetzt ihr jetzt einfach durch ein paar Erdbeeren (wobei das jetzt im "Winter" doch eher schwierig ist), Bananen, Birnen etc. , schneidet diese klein
und schon hat man den flüssigen Tod eines jeden Diätplanes zusammen 

Ansonsten könnte man auch noch "Rote-Grütze", o.ä. warm machen und schon hat man "Eis mit warmen/heißen Früchten" 
(Vorausgesetzt das ganze wird nicht tod "gekocht".... denn in matschiger Form verliert das Ganze dann doch recht schnell seinen Reiz)


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Februar 2015)

Oke... Das hört sich ziemlich genial an... Nachdem ich heute bei 98romi noch Rechner mit SSDs ausrüsten muss könnten wir das am Sonntag ausprobieren, sofern TheCGamer Zeit hat. 

Ganz vergessen... Haben uns gestern schon ein paar Gedanken zum entstehen des Pentium 4 Kochbuchs gemacht


----------



## Kuanor (28. Februar 2015)

glückwunsch zur main.witziges und interessantes projekt.

könnte man nicht noch ne 400er grillforce zum grillen beigeben??

mfg Kuanor


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Februar 2015)

Das Board hat leider nur AGP kein PCIe. Hätte natürlich schon was... Aber die Geforce 400 Reihe ist für sowas fast zu schade, weil man sie trotzdem noch fürs zocken gebrauchen kann. Klar das man die Leistung von ner GTX 460 schon mit einer 70W GTX 750 bekommt. Aber trotzdem kann man die noch verwenden. Aber aleine die Tatsache, wie heiß eine 480 wird... Da kann man schon gut was grillen[emoji13]


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

dann wäre sogar Speck drinne?


----------



## TheCGamer (28. Februar 2015)

Soo ich bin jetzt gerade erst online gekommen und hab gedacht mir fliegen die Augen raus 
Super vielen Dank für die Main!!! 
Wenn unser Projekt so super ankommt werden wir natürlich noch lange damit weitermachen 
Gruß und nochmal Danke!


----------



## joneskey98 (28. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> dann wäre sogar Speck drinne?


Ja ich glaube auf ner 480 schon


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2015)

Sehr gute Idee, muss man nicht immer so unnötig aufstehen und in die Küche rennen.

Man kann das ganze sehr sinnvoll einsetzen zum:
- schonenden Auftauen von Tiefkühlkost
- die letzte Warme Milch mit Honig zum Einschlafen
- Glühwein, kommt wegen des Alkohols nicht über 72°C
- Eier kochen, klappt ab 60°C, Virenscanner normaler Durchlauf für weichgekocht, Virenscanner vollständig für Hartgekocht
...


----------



## TheCGamer (28. Februar 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> dann wäre sogar Speck drinne?


Mit ner 480 wäre so ziemlich alles drinne 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, muss man nicht immer so unnötig aufstehen und in die Küche rennen.
> 
> Man kann das ganze sehr sinnvoll einsetzen zum:
> - schonenden Auftauen von Tiefkühlkost
> ...


Sehr coole und sinnvolle Ideen 
Das mit dem Virenscanner ist einfach genial


----------



## Senzive (28. Februar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Käsefondue?

Im Prinzip geht alles, was aus Gemüse ist.
Einen Instant-Kartoffelbrei kann man sicher auch anrühren.
Und Milchreis geht vielleicht auch....

Ich überlege grade ob man mit einer WaKü seinen Kaffee nochmal aufwärmen könnte...


----------



## Rarek (28. Februar 2015)

aber dann mit Wärmetauscher zwischen... nicht das das nacher nach Kupfer schmeckt 

grad sagte jemand, als ich ihm dieses Thema zeigte: "Ich meine...wer hat heute nicht einen Quad Core unter den Herdplatten "


----------



## joneskey98 (1. März 2015)

Morgen alle zusammen

Hab mir gerade nochmal die Öffnungszeiten vom örtlichen Wertstoffhof angeschaut. Ich werde unter der Woche mal da hin düsen und mal schauen obs CPU mäßig was zu holen gibt. Ich hoffe mit der Begründung, dass ich Kühler brauche kann ich einige Prozessoren ausbauen. Normalerweise darf man nix mehr mitnehmen. 

Ich poste dann hier die besagten CPUs und hoffe, dass wir irgendwo passende Boards finden.[emoji6] 

Falls wer uns unterstützen möchte... Mit alter Hardware wäre uns schon sehr geholfen, egal ob es CPUs, Rams, Mainboards oder Netzteile sind.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2015)

Senzive schrieb:


> Ich überlege grade ob man mit einer WaKü seinen Kaffee nochmal aufwärmen könnte...



Merchandising - Tass-O-Matic Alu  - innovatek webSHOP


Allerdings sollte man meiner Meinung nach entweder auf lauwarmen Kaffee stehen oder sehr hohe Wassertemperaturen mögen.


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

es gibt doch diese (ineffizienten) Wärmetauschpads, warmes wasser und kaltes sys

oder man bindet noch ein 2. sys und je eine gut heizende GraKa ein... Heißer Kaffee ist dann auch net mehr so fern


----------



## joneskey98 (2. März 2015)

Oder man sägt ein Loch in den Tassenboden, der genau auf den IHS passt und dann drauf damit. Ein bisschen prime und schon trinkfertig. Allerdings wenn man die Tasse dan hochhebt wird das Mainboard etwas gegossen


----------



## Rarek (2. März 2015)

man bräuchte also ne Tasse mit ner unterseite wie ne Pfanne... 

gleich mal bei Cerafit fusion (oder so) bestellen (bei denen geht das Zeug na net durch nen Laser kaputt... ABER die Post kriegts hin)


----------



## joneskey98 (2. März 2015)

Wie viel Temperatur braucht man für das Brühen von Kaffe eigentlich?

Mal sehen vlt wird aus ner alten Spielzeugpumpe noch ein Kaffe-Aufsatz


----------



## TheCGamer (2. März 2015)

100 Grad fürs (richtige) Brühen würd ich sagen


----------



## joneskey98 (2. März 2015)

Hab grad in nem sehr informativen Video von PCGH gelernt, dass ich beim einheizen mit Prime immer den falschen test mache... Mal schauen. Vlt bekommen wir noch ein paar grad raus


----------



## TheCGamer (2. März 2015)

Wie bitte das wenn die CPU so oder so bei um die 80 Grad schlapp macht?


----------



## joneskey98 (2. März 2015)

Also soweit ichs mitbekommen habe sollte unser kleiner Hitzkopf bei 80°C das throttlen anfangen und bei knappen 100°C abschalten. Bei uns throttelt er garnicht und schaltet schon bei 80°C ab :/


----------



## Lexx (4. März 2015)

Kaffee brüht man 

NICHT.

Hähä, coole Jungs, die Idee ist mal schräg.
Schon mal den Klassiker - Spiegelei - versucht?


----------



## joneskey98 (4. März 2015)

Neee aber kommt bestimmt noch


----------



## RobinsonC (5. März 2015)

Der helle Wahnsinn und echt spitzen Idee. Sofort ein Video drehen, auf Youtube hochladen und komerzialisieren. Den Topf würde ich zum Verkauf anbieten nebst Kochbuch 

Bon chance


----------



## Rarek (5. März 2015)

ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch noch nen 100°C Pentium hier stehen, nun werkelt der aber wieder fleißig (mit xp, was auch sonst...) und dient meinem Bruder als Office Kiste ohne Inet


----------



## joneskey98 (7. März 2015)

Update:
War heute am örtlichen Wertstoffhof und wollte natürlich nur CPU-Kühler mitnehmen

Wie dann auf einmal der Sempron 2600+ durch einen sehr bedauernswerten Zufall in meine Hosentasche kam kann ich mir nicht erklären. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der 1,7GHz 478 Willamette Pentium 4 klebte leider soooo unglaublich fest am Kühler, dass mir ganz zufälligerweise die Kraft aus ging. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Typ meinte das ich den P4 einfach runterflexen sollte, er aber gerade nix zum abmachen da hat.

Komischerweise half zuhause etwas mehr Elan und das Teil war unten.

Den Athlon XP konnte ich nicht mitnehmen, da dann der Typ die ganze zeit mir zugeschaut hat.

Aber wenigstens habe ich das wichtigste eingehalten, dass ich keine Festplatten mitgenommen habe

Edit:
Sorry falls bei euch auch lauter br im Text steht. Anscheinend hat Tapatalk schon wieder ein Update bekommen:/


----------



## Crush182 (7. März 2015)

Wow... einen Pentium 4 bekommt man mitlerweile auf dem Schrott? 

...Ich kann mich noch daran erninnern, wie ich früher immer ganz begeistert gelesen habe, wie schnell die sind und
wie flüssig man damit spielen kann (P4 Extreme Edition etc.) 

...Und natürlich viel Spaß beim Kochen 
-Bin mal gespannt, welche Temperaturen damit so möglich sind


----------



## joneskey98 (7. März 2015)

Ich auch... Mal sehen... Wenn man Glück hat bekommt man sogar ne komplette 775er Plattform. Wahnsinn was die Leute alles wegschmeißen. 

Die Geforce 2 Ultra wäre ja  fast auch schon im Rucksack gewesen. 

Aber ich geb mich erstmal damit zufrieden


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

gaanz rein Zufällig


----------



## joneskey98 (7. März 2015)

Naja gut so Zufall wars nun auch wieder nicht. Ich hatte den zuerst im Rucksack. Aber ich wollte nicht riskieren, dass der Typ in den Rucksack schauen will, und ich dann meine Beute dalassen kann. Ich habe dann solang meinen Schraubenzieher gesucht bis er kurz abgelenkt war... Dann wurde der Sempron in die Hosentasche gesteckt.


----------



## joneskey98 (7. März 2015)

Also der 1,7er Willamette läuft wuderbar. Aber genauso wie der Northwood schaltet er bei 80°C ab. Kann es sein, dass uns da das Board einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht?


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

du meinst er schaltet nicht ab, sondern wird abgeschaltet? hmm... hattu mal die Boardnummer für mich?


----------



## joneskey98 (7. März 2015)

Ist ein msi ms6701 aus einem medion Multimedia Home Entertainment Design Center. (MT6)


----------



## Rarek (7. März 2015)

kenn ich, bei mir hats sich net abgeschaltet und irgentwas is mir damals abgeraucht aber da es lief hab ich es weiter genutzt... 
aber seit dem kam mein kleier P4 auf 110°C unter Prime 27.9 
aber das Board kann ich leider net abtreten... es wird noch als Office-PC gebraucht 
(meiner ist allerdings nen Titanium MD 8008)


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ist ein msi ms6701 aus einem medion Multimedia Home Entertainment Design Center. (MT6)


Schreit förmlich nach einem Volt-Mod


----------



## joneskey98 (12. März 2015)

Lexx schrieb:


> Schreit förmlich nach einem Volt-Mod


Wenn du mir sagst wie... Bin Elektroniker... Hab alles da;D


----------



## TheCGamer (14. März 2015)

So gibt wieder was neues von uns 
Heute wurde nicht gekocht sondern gebastelt:
Ich glaube, dass die Bilder genug zu unserer Bierkasten Testbench erzählen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nächstes mal ist dann die gemoddete Radeon HD 3650 in dem System verbaut!!! Leider ist gerade das Stromkabel noch zu kurz


----------



## Rarek (14. März 2015)

und im Winter gibts dann Glühwein?


----------



## s-icon (15. März 2015)

wie geil


----------



## joneskey98 (15. März 2015)

@Rarek Bestimmt, wenn das Projekt so lange durchhalten kann.

So melde mich auch wieder. Nach der Bastelorgie hab ich heute aus Arbeitsdrang einfach den Dreck bei Seite geschoben.  

Hab das Problem gelöst, dass die Radeon HD 3650  einen Floppy Anschluss braucht, und das Kabel zu kurz war.

Hab ne Molex und Floppy Verlängerung gelötet. Aus Langeweile kam noch ne Doppellüftersteuerung zu Stande:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Beiden Transistoren sind mit Wlp an die Potentiometer zur Kühlung hingeschnallt. 
Das ganze Paket kann an jedem Ausgang Lüfter bis zu 10W stufenlos regeln. 

Sonst noch anregungen von euerer Seite? Immer her damit


----------



## TheCGamer (21. März 2015)

Sooo...
Heute gibts nach doch nicht ganz so langer Zeit mal wieder was neues von unserem kleinen durchgeknallten Projekt 

Als erstes haben wir super leckeren Fertigkartoffelbrei aus der Tüte angerührt, der schon mindestens 2 Wochen hier rumliegt, weil wir einfach noch nicht dazu gekommen sind, das wunderbare Industrieprodukt zuzubereiten 
Zuerst mal ein Stückchen Butter im Idle zerlassen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann ein Gemisch von Milch, Wasser und Salz ,schön wie es auf der Verpackung beschrieben ist, angerührt in in den Pott geschüttet...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit altbewährten Methoden aka Prime und Tthrottle die ganze Mischung bis zur Rindviechmarkierung auf dem Thermometer erhitzen, also bis ungefähr 70 Grad. Anschließend das Pulver durch eine viel zu kleine Öffnung in der Tüte in den Bottich schütten, bis die Konsistenz schön kartoffelbreiig wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und fertig ist der tolle Tütenbrei. So schlecht hat er gar nicht  gemundet, bzw es war kein Unterschied zu mit etablierten Methoden hergestelltem Brei zu erkennen 
Wenn ich mir so anschaue, wie viel Pulver nach der Aktion noch in der Tüte war, wird es wohl noch ein paar mal Kartoffelbrei geben müssen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kommen wir aber nun zum interessanteren Teil, dem glöriösen Stunden-/Onsenei das auch hier im Thread vorgeschlagen wurde...
Prinzipiell war die Zubereitung ziemlich unspektakulär und nach ner halben Stunde rumsitzen und dumm in den Pott glotzen wurde uns fast ein bisschen langweilig. 
Wasser in den Bottich, Ei probeweise rein, um zu Testen dass uns das Ding nachher nicht überläuft, Ei wieder raus und das Wasser auf ziemlich genau 68 Grad bringen.
Dann das Ei wieder rein und ....naja....ne Stunde warten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis konnte sich dann aber schon sehen lassen. Verzehren musste ich es dann alleine weil joneskey98 (oder wie er hier heißt ) ja eine gewisse Abneigung gegenüber Eiern  hat...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vom Kochen her wars das dann erst mal wieder. Mal sehen was es nächstes Mal gibt. Schreibt uns gerne auch nochmal ein paar mehr Vorschläge...



Dann sind wir noch ein paar Bilder von der gemoddeten ATI Radeon HD 3650 schuldig, die hier schön früher angekündigt wurde. Wer sich jetzt denkt, dass er dieses Monstrum mit Pentium 4 Kühler schon mal gesehen hat, liegt nicht falsch. Die Karte ist tatsächlich auch schon in anderen Threads hier im Forum zu sehen. Allerdings wurde das gute Stück noch einmal ordentlich von joneskey überarbeitet, sodass der Kühler jetzt richtig sitzt und der Lüfter stufenlos geregelt werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und zu guter Letzt haben wir heute den zweiten Pentium 4 von seinen Qualen befreit und ihn wie seinen Vorgänger vom Kühlkörper gelöst. Glücklicherweise wussten wir ja schon wie man mit solchen Fällen umzugehen hat, weshalb dann auch ein paar kräftige Schläge genügten um das Objekt der Begierde vom Heatsink zu lösen.
Damit haben wir jetzt insgesamt 3 von den guten Stücken hier rumfliegen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard, auf dem der dritte Pentium 4 verbaut war, ist zwar eine neuere Revision des schon vorhandenen Boards, verhält sich jedoch genau so wie das Alte und schaltet den Prozessor bei 80 Grad ab. Also leider (noch) keine höheren Temperaturen möglich 



Das wars dann für heute. Vielen Dank an alle die sich für unser verrücktes Projekt interessieren, schönen Gruß und de gute Nacht


----------



## Rarek (21. März 2015)

was fürne eierei


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2015)

Ich bin weiterhin dafür, Glühwein zu kochen, der wird maximal 76°C warm, dann kocht der Alkohol. Und die nächsten Tage werden wieder kalt.


----------



## RRe36 (23. März 2015)

Wenn ihr noch einen Grillaufsatz baut, dann könnt ihr damit ein Slow-Food Rumpsteak garen.


----------



## joneskey98 (23. März 2015)

Grillaufsatz ist bereits gefertigt... wenn die ca 75°C reichen gerne


----------



## RRe36 (23. März 2015)

Ist ja Slow-Food, da kann man auch mal ein paar Stunden bei 60Grad grillen. Einfach so lange schmoren lassen bis es durch aussieht (oder Medium, je nach Geschmack). Wenn Frittierfett dann schon flüssig ist kann man noch Pommes dazu machen.


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

und bei Rind haste ja net soviel zu befürchten, falls es noch Blutig sein sollte


----------



## TheCGamer (23. März 2015)

RRe36 schrieb:


> Wenn Frittierfett dann schon flüssig ist kann man noch Pommes dazu machen.



Flüssig ist es wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich fürchte dass nichts passieren wird außer dass sich die schönen Pommes so mit Fett vollsaugen, dass sie mehr Fett als Pommes sind.


----------



## joneskey98 (23. März 2015)

Wollte gerade das selbe sagen Pommes werden wohl nicht gehen...


----------



## Rarek (23. März 2015)

für pommes sind das leider 100°C zuwenig...


----------



## Salanto (23. März 2015)

100° zu wenig ? 3Pentium 4 parallel schalten als Wärmezufuhr


----------



## l4mpe (24. März 2015)

Ihr müsstet mal Throttlestop ausprobieren wenn man in dem Programm BD Prochot ausschaltet wird normalerweise die drosslung bzw. Notabschaltung deaktiviert bzw. hinausgezögert.
Weiß aber nicht wie weit der p4 unterstützt wird


----------



## joneskey98 (24. März 2015)

Das ist doch mal n Tipp... Genau nach sowas wollt ich auch schon suchen... 
Allerdings kommt demnächst noch ein 775er Mainboard mit 3,0er Prescott CPU von Knogle aus dem Forum auf die Kochbench... 

Gleich mal noch n Update hintendran... Wie gesagt Neues Board + 2 Prescott Prozessoren sind so gut wie gekauft

In Anbetracht dessen, hab ich heute schon den Nachmittag damit verbracht das 478 Mounting Kit vom OEM Msi Board auf 775 kompatiblität umzurüsten. 

Nicht ganz ideal, aber 2 neue Löcher und 2 alte Blechteile aus einem Transformator sollten den Plastikrahmen stabil festhalten. (Tun sie hoffentlich auch) Hatte sonst kein 775er Board da an dem ichs testen könnte. Und meinen Freezer 13 wollte ich auch nicht schon wieder von meinem q8300 runter reißen. 

Also hilft nur Abwarten und Tee trinken. Oder wohl eher was anderes 

Bilder dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## Rarek (24. März 2015)

ein Tee mit alternativer warmhaltung


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (25. März 2015)

Thermalright hat für den XP-128 Plastikrahmen im Sockel-478-Retention-Format für verschiedene Sockel angeboten. Darunter auch 775 und sogar AM?. Wenn man die noch irgendwo findet, könnte man den Kochtopft auf sehr vielen Mainboards einsetzen. (Wir haben leider keinen mehr.)


----------



## joneskey98 (25. März 2015)

Das Problem ist aber, dass wir kein normales Retention Kit benutzen


----------



## TheCGamer (28. März 2015)

Soo...
Es gibt mal wieder ein Update 
Und was soll ich sagen...naja...wenn man denkt, dass es kurioser nicht mehr geht, kommen irgendwo joneskey98 und ich daher. Aktuelles Bastelsubjekt ist die ATI Radeon 9600TX, die vor dem ebenfalls kranken Umbau der HD 3650 in unserer kleinen Bierkisten-Testbench steckte. Hier erstmal ein paar Eindrücke von der Karte bevor wir gewisse, kranke Ideen hatten: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kleine Standardkühler war mit absolut bescheiden zu entfernendem WärmeleitKLEBER auf den kleinen Chip geschnallt. Ziemlich schön sieht man die R300 Aufschrift sowie Fasern von Klopapier die noch vom Sauber machen übrig geblieben sein müssen 

Nun aber zu unserer (vielmehr joneskey98`s) durchgeknallten, absolut bescheuerten, realitätsfremden, unvernünftigsten Idee ever:
Die kleine ATI auf eine Eigeninterpretation einer FlowFX Kühlung umbauen. Ja ihr habt schon richtig gelesen. DIE FlowFX Kühlung die damals bei der gewissen FX 5800 Ultra aka DER FÖHN zum Einsatz kam. Wenn man schon keine der legendären Karten mehr kaufen kann, muss man sich halt selbst eine zusammen schustern.  Unser "Nachbau" soll genau so unvernünftig und vor allem Laut ...Moment... APOKALYPTISCH LAUT wie ihr großes Vorbild werden.

Nachdem der Kühler entfernt war, würde das gute Stück mithilfe eines CD-Markers in eine "Black Edition" verwandelt. Eigentlich hat joneskey98 nur die Caps oben schwarz angekritzelt aber... naja....Wer steht schon nicht auf "Black Editions"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von den Nachfolgenden Schritten existieren Leider keine Fotos, weil wir so ins werkeln vertieft waren, dass alles andere ausgeblendet wurde. 
Aber ich werde mal kurz unser Vorgehen beschreiben:
Zuerst wurde ein alter Pentium 4 Kühler mit Gewalt zerlegt, weil wir die Kupferbodenplatte gebraucht haben. Nachdem alle Alukühlrippen runter gerissen waren, haben wir dann ein Loch in besagte Bodenplatte gebohrt, das als Aussparung für einen Cap dient, der sonst im Weg gewesen wäre. Außerdem wurden noch zwei Löcher zur Befestigung gebohrt. Dann haben wir mit ziemlich großen Aufwand und Tonnen von Lötzinn eine Kupferplatte an die Bodenplatte gelötet. Das Biegen der späteren Kühlrippen hat unseren Fingern nicht gerade gut getan und das Endprodukt sieht dementsprechend auch einigermaßen debutantisch  aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lüfter war nur mal probeweise mit dazu gelegt. Weiter sind wir noch nicht gekommen, wobei ich denke, dass es jetzt schon schrecklich genug aussieht 
Es folgt auf jeden Fall noch eine Plexiglasverkleidung nach FlowFX Vorbild.



Mit dem eigentlichen Kochen geht es wahrscheinlich auch bald weiter, da wir ja wie bereits angedeutet ein 775er Mainboard inklusive zweier Prescott Pentium 4 gekauft haben, die demnächst mal hier eintrudeln sollten.

Viele Grüße von uns und Danke an an euch, dass ihr euch immer noch für unsere spinnertes Projekt interessiert!


----------



## Rarek (28. März 2015)

der Föhn 2.0 
schön


----------



## RRe36 (28. März 2015)

2.1 weil das ja jetzt auch noch eine Black Edition ist. Die Black Edition schafft es bestimmt auch noch die Normalversion Lautstärketechnisch zu übertreffen. Black Editions von Hardware übertreffen die Normale Variante ja immer in irgendwas.


----------



## TheCGamer (28. März 2015)

Black Editions FTW xD


----------



## Rarek (31. März 2015)

könnt ihr Heatpipes biegen? wenn ja, könntet ihr doch 2 GraKas zusammen basteln und noch nen Pott draufsetzen 
so könnt ihr Pü und Gemüse (iih gesund) gleichzeitig Kochen


----------



## joneskey98 (31. März 2015)

Nee also Heatpipes kann ich leider nicht biegen... Aber trotzdem wird auch zu sowas noch ne Lösung entstehen

Freu mir gerade so was von nen Ast


----------



## TheCGamer (31. März 2015)

Es wird sich sicher ne Möglichkeit finden, die Abwärme eines SLI Gespanns zu nutzen.


----------



## joneskey98 (31. März 2015)

Ich seh schon wieder gresslichste Konstrukte vor mir stehen... ;D

Mal sehen... Da fällt mir schon was ein


----------



## TheCGamer (31. März 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich seh schon wieder gresslichste Konstrukte vor mir stehen...



Wir haben ja vier Versuche


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Wenn es mit einem Spanferkel klappt bitte eine PN an mich, darf auch gerne Gyros sein. Wie sieht es mit Schmor-, Brat- oder Pellkartoffeln aus?


----------



## TheCGamer (31. März 2015)

Das wär mal eine Idee! 
Fleisch am Spieß über/zwischen den Grafikkarten brutzeln xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2015)

Warum nicht gleich ein Grillhähnchen?  Bis das gar ist würde es wahrscheinlich wieder laufen können


----------



## TheCGamer (31. März 2015)

Naja wenn man 2 GTX 480 mit genügend Abstand hätte könnte man bestimmt nen kleinen Vogel dazwischen garen. xD xD


----------



## Raffnack (3. April 2015)

Da ist was unterwegs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCGamer (4. April 2015)

kleiner Teaser...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LSchmiddie (4. April 2015)




----------



## NCphalon (4. April 2015)

Hmmmm 

*auf-mein-dual-prestonia-xeon-system-mit-184W-TDP-schiel*


----------



## ChrisMSI (4. April 2015)

ihr beide habt ja mal voll einen an der klatsche @joneskey98 und TheCGamer . aber ich sag immer menschen ohne macke sind kacke also weiter so ich lese eure beiträge mit nem fetten lachem im gesicht


----------



## Rarek (4. April 2015)

dann kann das nudelkochen ja in die 2. Runde gehen


----------



## joneskey98 (4. April 2015)

So siehts aus... Mal schauen wie die Athlon 64er so heizen... Bin gerade noch am Pin geradebiegen. Sind wohl beim Transport von der Post etwas gebogen worden... Aber egal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Noch ne kleine Impression aus dem Hardwarelager



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RRe36 (5. April 2015)

Damit kann man ja fast schon einen Herd mit drei Kochflächen bauen.


----------



## joneskey98 (5. April 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen... und noch frohe Ostern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab heute mal die Idee unserer neuen Test-Bech in MegaCAD 3D in die Tat umgesetzt... Viel brauch ich glaub ich dazu nicht sagen... So sollte die Grundidee aussehen. Der Rest und die Feinheiten entstehen sowieso unterm Basteln 
Gedacht hab ich mir das so:
Man kann um besser an die Hardware unter dem Board zu kommen den "Deckel" mit dem aufgeschraubten Mainboard runter nehmen, den das ging uns bei der Bierkasten Mod tierisch auf den Sack.  Immer das nicht mehr raus bekommen der Hand aus dem Bierkasten, wenn man mal den IDE Stecker von der Festplatte abziehen will... Ohhhh IDE... wie ich ihn hasse

Zudem soll unter der CPU ein großes loch sein, um mal schnell das Mounting-Kit zu wechseln. Vergessen habe ich hierbei noch aussparungen für die Kabel und
OH MEIN GOTT!!! Das gelbe Ding zum halten der Grafikkarte ist ja hässlich  sollte natürlich auch aus Holz sein... hab ich wohl vor dem Fotoshooting vergessen. 

Wer noch weiter Ideen und Verbesserungsvorschläge hat, kann sich doch direkt hier melden


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2015)

Wann kommt der Zwicki Zwacki Hummer? Schon mal an die Konstruktion eines Schnellkochtopfes nachgedacht?


----------



## joneskey98 (6. April 2015)

Wäre zwar n guter Ansatz aber: wenn wir noch mehr wärmekapazität in Form von Metall hinzu geben, schaffen es selbst die 86W des Pentium 4 nicht mehr, das ding hochzuheizen. Vlt lag es auch an dem Thermal Throttling, das die Temperatur nur noch alle 10 Minuten um 1°C gestiegen ist. 

Bin mir noch nicht sicher... Aber ich glaube, das ein Dampfdrucktopf in dieser Größe schwierig zu bauen ist... Und an den von Mammi wird nie im Leben auch nur ein geringster Batzen Wärmeleitpaste rankommen. Das weis ich gewiss 

Freue mich schon total aufs Basteln... Von 9mm Holzplatten ist genug da. Hoffe wir werden dieses mal ein bisschen öfter an Fotos für euch denken. 

Wenns länger dauert, was ich vermute kanns auch sein, dass kurzzeitig ein Tagebuch aus dem Thread (oder wie man das schreibt ) gemacht wird.

Ansonsten sags ich nochmal. Wer verbesserungen zum "gehäuse" hat: weiter unten ist Platz für weitere vorschläge

Grüße!


----------



## hema8193 (8. April 2015)

Dieser Thread ist sooo genial  Wenn es dir mal mies geht, lies hier und die Welt ist wieder wunderbar


----------



## joneskey98 (8. April 2015)

Danke 

Ach ja total vergessen. Gestern wurde die neue Bench soweit ferig gebaut, dass mab sie testen kann... Viel glaube ich braiche ich dazu nicht zu sagen, außerdem möchte ich jetzt nicht auf dem Handy einen halbe Roman schreiben 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach den ganzen Spieletests gester ist aber die Erkenntnis gekommen, das selbst dieses System eigentlich ungeeignet für Windows7 ist. Zumal man unter XP sämtlich Spiele die unter 7 unspielbar waren auf meist mittleren Einstellungen spielen kann. Gekocht wird auch bald wieder... Wollen ja nicht das Hauptthema um das es hier geht vernachlässigen. 

Grüße!


----------



## joneskey98 (15. April 2015)

Also auch wenn ich doppelposten muss kann ichs nicht lassen euch mal über die aktuellen Ausmaße unseres hirnrissigen Projekts aufzuklären.

Das 939 Board ist soweit ganz gut gelaufen. Nacheinander bereite ich jetzt ca jede Woche eine der 4 7800GTX Karten etwas auf. Vlt lässt sich auch das ein oder andere technische Problem mancher Karten beheben. Ist aber nix gravierendes.

Lüfterschleifen hier... Ein bisschen alte Wärmeleitpads da... Wird alles rundum jetzt erneuert. 

Nachdem man uns in "Allgemeiner Laberthread zu Netzteilen" ein bisschen nachgeholfen hat, haben wir mal das Be Quiet Netzteil geöffnet. Und siehe da... Neben dem Staub befand sich auch der ein oder andere Elko, bei dem bald Silvester ist...und dann knallts richtig. 

Diese werden wir jetzt auch ausbauen, damit zum großen blauen  C fahren und uns welche mit den gleichen werten geben lassen. 

Zum einbauen, sowie für sämtliches anderen Modding Zeug steht fie Tür meiner Werkstatt immer weit offen
Die kaputte Lüftersteuerung ist auch bereits repariert. Jetzt sollte es tatsächlich wieder temperaturgeregelt sein und auch die 3Minuten nachlaufen der Lüfter sollte wieder gehen

Zur blauen Seite der Macht (Intel) komme ich nun. Bei dem Bundle mit den 2 775er CPUs ist anscheinend bei einer etwas schief geloffen. Der Verkäufer bietet uns freundlicherweise schadensersatz mit einem Pentium 4 550. 

Dies ist deshalb wichtig, da dem 86W P4 unterm thermal throttling schnell die Puste in form von Hitze ausgeht. 

Der neue Testkandidat hat eine apokalyptische 115W TDP. Das sollte dann auch unter den äußersten Maßnahmen reichen. 

Zum kochen gibts natürlich auch mal wieder was... 
Die Überraschung des so939 Mainboard Verkäufers hat sich als Tüte voller Karotteneintopf herausgestellt. Für den Hinweis, das man mehr Wasser als angegeben dazu tun sollte bedanken wir uns herzlich

Zubereitet wird das ganze dann Freitag abend

Ich hoffe unser FSP Netzteil verzeiht es uns, wenn wir den 115W P4 wenn er bis dahin schon da ist mit einer 7800GTX Paaren. Unter den Benchmarks der Grafikkarten wurde es auf jeden Fall feuerheiß. 

Naja wird schon klappen
Bis dahin...


----------



## RRe36 (16. April 2015)

Wenn ihr alle "Wärmequellen" parallel nutzen könnt dann macht doch mal ein Raclette.


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

Hmmm...garnicht so schlechte idee 
Das Problem dabei könnte nur sein, wie wir die Hitze der Grakas abführen können. Mal sehen... 
Vlt den P4 als Bratfläche nutzen, und die Heißluft der 7800GTX zum eigentlichen kochen verwenden.


----------



## RRe36 (16. April 2015)

Ein Heatpipe Konstrukt für die Abwärme der Grafikkarten sollte gehen. Einfach alte MoBo Kühler oder ähnliches zerlegen.


----------



## joneskey98 (16. April 2015)

Tja... Wenn denn alte moBos da wären... Naja... Wird schon hinhaun


----------



## Kealthazzad (16. April 2015)

Neue Interpretation von Abwärme nutzen?! I like xD


----------



## RRe36 (16. April 2015)

Ich hab im Winter immer die Abluft die hinten aus dem Rechner kommt benutzt um Kakao und ähnliches warm zu halten. Um die Abwärme der GraKa zu nutzen solltens alte Prozessorkühler auch tun.


----------



## TheCGamer (17. April 2015)

Muss hier mal kurz ankündigen, dass das für heute angekündigte Update erst morgen kommt. 
Der 115W P4 kommt dann auch zum Einsatz


----------



## joneskey98 (18. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der 115W Pentium 4 installiert gerade windows. 

Das Netzteil wird brühheiß... Deswegen hängt schon der klägliche Boxed kühler davor

Mal abwarten...

Update:
Windows geht uns gehörig auf den sack... Jetzt rödelt gerade Ubuntu 14.04


----------



## joneskey98 (18. April 2015)

Sorry aber aus der Kocherei wird heute leider schon wieder nix... Nach verzeifelten Versuchen irgend etwas betriebssystemartiges zu installieren  sind wir schon wieder beim Board föhnen. 
Aber nun mal die Vorgeschichte... 
Wie immer Windows 10, 7 und xp streuben sich, installiert zu werden... Nach der Erkenntnis, das man im Kochgewerbe mit Ubuntu wenig anfangen kann haben wir mal wieder sämtliche Windows versionen installiert. Gut zumindest versucht...
Bei dem Versuch wenigstens mit der Abwärme im Bios zu kochen haben wir dann auch noch das Board mit 60° heißem Wasser übergossen. 
Jetzt werden wir nach dem Föhnen mal nochmal versucheb irgendwas zu installieren...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCGamer (18. April 2015)

Um den Frust etwas zu minimieren haben wir uns jetz einen Schokopudding gegönnt, der einige Stunden zuvor in einer echten Küche (ja sowas gibt es ) zubereitet wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rarek (18. April 2015)

Küche? was ist das, kann man das essen?


----------



## joneskey98 (18. April 2015)

Denke schon... Jetzt gibts noch zu weiteren Maßnahmen eine informative Hardwarezeitschrift


----------



## Matriach (18. April 2015)

Also wenn du schon aus Bayern kommst dann sollte es mal deftige Weiswürstl mit Brezzn und süßem Senf geben, das wäre doch mal was. 
Solltest du davon tatsächlich Bilder reinstellen dann bitte mit Weißbier das gehört nämlich dazu.
Alternativ kann ich dir da Augustiner aus München oder Paulaner ebenfalls Münchner Bier empfehlen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei deinen Temperaturen (ca. 70°C) sollte das kein Problem darstellen. 

Grüße


----------



## TheCGamer (18. April 2015)

Von bayrischem Bier haben wir tatsächlich schon gehört. 

Eigentlich wollte ich aber noch die gute Nachricht überbringen, dass wir es doch tatsächlich noch geschafft haben, ein OS zu installieren. Herzlichen Glückwunsch, es ist ein Windows 7  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte die Triple A Blockbuster Special Effects beim Verschiebn des Fensters auf dem Desktop, präsentiert von joneskey98


----------



## Matriach (18. April 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Von bayrischem Bier haben wir tatsächlich schon gehört.



Wer hat das auch nicht, Oktoberfest lässt grüßen.


----------



## joneskey98 (19. April 2015)

Soooooooooooo...
TheCGamer tippt gerade bestimmt gerade ganz fleißig das große update aber ich muss jetzt noch n kleines dazwischen schieben 
Und zwar gehts um die Kochhardware. 

Das wir 1 Kochplatte alias CPU haben wisst ihr ja bereits. Aber jetzt wird auch noch ne 7800GTX maltretiert
Hatte heute mal ein bisschen gebastelt:
Grundlage war natürlich die GPU und das blech eines hochwertigen Markennetzteil von "Jeng yong" oder so 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Nvidia-... Pardon, Nivea-Creme Test ergab das die GPU plan aufliegt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oben kommt dann noch ne Tunfischdose und Heatpipes oder zumindest sowas in der Art drauf... 

Trotzdem muss direkt auf das Blech noch ein richtiger Kühler. Ansonsten haben wir schon über 100° bevor das ende des Blechs und damit auch das Kochgut mal annähernd erwärmt wird. 

Auf die Lötarbeiten freue ich mich schon, da das Blech sich nämlich viel besser löten lässt als der Kupferkern der zur Radeon FX 9600TX Ultra Black Edition umgebauten 9600TX... 
Bis dahin...


----------



## TheCGamer (19. April 2015)

Soo,
Wie joneskey 98 schon gesagt hat, gibts jetz das große Update auf die Augen  Vielleicht wird es dann aber doch nicht soo ausführlich weil gerade mein GTA 5 Download (1MB/s) fertig geworden ist, und es mich jetzt dementsprechend unter den Fingernägeln juckt, das Game anzuwerfen. 

Aber genug des rumgeplänkels, los gehts mit Fakten!

Unser eigentlicher Plan für dieses Update war es ja, den 115W Pentium 4 550 als Kochuntersatz zu verwenden. Nach gefühlten 27000 Reboots aufgrund von überhitzendem (glühendem??....verglühendem!!!!) Rechenkern, mussten wir dann feststellen, dass man das Ding mit provisorischen Kühlmethoden einfach nicht unter Kontrolle bekommt. Aber von solchen Banalitäten lassen wir uns natürlich nicht unterkriegen. Also schnell nen anderen Prescott (84W TDP ? ) Untersatz aus dem Prozessorlager geschnappt, in den Sockel gepfropft und ab dafür...

Hier n kleines Pic von unserem heutigen Aufbau. Die gute alte Bierkasten-Bench, diesmal  mit einem Gigabyte 775 Board und einer unserer vielen 7800GTX als Pixelschubse. Zum Kontrollieren der Kernschmelze sind wie immer Tthrottle und das gute, alte Prime 95 zum Einsatz gekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was haben die beiden Irren heute schmackhaftes zubereitet? 
Zuerst einmal gab es einen Karotteneintopf mit allerlei anderem, undefinierbaren Gemüsestückchen. Die Zubereitung war relativ simpel. Einfach wie immer Wasser so heiß machen wie möglich (mit unserer 84W CPU ca. 82 Grad) machen, dann das Pulver rein und kräftig durchmatschen bis die denaturierten Karottenstückchen wieder einigermaßen Form annehemen.
Geschmeckt hat die dann doch etwas kotzeartig anmutende Pampe dann gar nicht mal so schlecht. Besondere Salzigkeit, wie auf der Armeeverpackung beschrieben, konnten wir auch nicht feststellen. 
Hier die Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gab es noch Penne à la Tomate Mozarella à la Fertigtüte 
Das Vorgehen war wieder ziemlich ähnlich, nur dass wir bösen Menschen uns nicht an die Anleitung auf der Packung gehalten haben, und die Nudeln schon vor dem Soßen pulver in den Bottich geworfen haben.
Das Resultat war dann aber eher eine Tomatensuppe mit Nudeln, anstatt Nudeln mit Tomatensoße  Ach und habe ich schon erwähnt, dass die Nudeln wieder gewohnt pampig und matschig, einfach nur nicht lecker waren? Nein?... Dann ist das hiermit geschehen und ich kann ankündigen, dass das die LETZEN Nudeln waren, die wir auf dem Teil gekocht haben. Aber hier die Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte, wie jede Nudel einzeln vom Soßenpulver getrennt wurde, und mit gaaaaaz viel Liebe im Topf versenkt wurde 

Richtig absurd wurde es dann noch, als joneskey98 die Idee hatte, den Tomatensoßerest im Bottich mit Kartoffelbreipulver anzubinden, dass er besser auszulöffeln ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgegessen haben wir natürlich auch alles brav. Fürs gute Wetter morgen also Danksagungen an uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abschließend bleibt nur noch zu sagen, dass schon wieder weitere Gerichte geplant sind, die dann bestimmt bald in der Haute Cuisine zubereitet werden.

Danke fürs Lesen und Gruß an alle!


----------



## joneskey98 (19. April 2015)

Beim werbung übermahlen hast du dir aber heute ziemliche Mühe gegeben 

Hatte gerade das Blech der GPU so weit verzinnt, das ich morgen die 4mm Kupferstäbe dran machen kann... Hoffe das ganze Gespann überträgt die Hitze gut


----------



## Raffnack (19. April 2015)

Auf sowas habe ich wieder gewartet . Gefühlte 1000 Jahre hab ich gewartet und mindestens 24 mal am Tag nach geschaut ob es denn was neues gibt . Und nun ist es da , das neuste Update ! Ich habe mich regelrecht " bepisst" vor lachen . Einfach nur herrlich  
Ein wunderschön geschriebener Artikel 

Weiter so Jungs ! Ihr seit spitze 

Und spannt uns nicht immer so auf die Folter


----------



## TheCGamer (19. April 2015)

Cool, dass das Update gut ankommt! 
Sehr viel öfter als 1 Mal pro Woche können wir so ein Update leider nicht raushauen, weil wir noch ein Haufen anderes Zeug (v.a. Schule) zu tun haben. 
Gruß


----------



## joneskey98 (19. April 2015)

Ja gut war absehbar, das wir erstmal mit unserer neuen alten Hardware "normale" Sachen machen mussten... Ein bisschen Benchen und gefühlte 1000mal ein OS installieren. Aber jetzt haben wir sozusagen fest eine Platte für das 775er Board und eis fürs 939er


----------



## Rarek (19. April 2015)

und was macht dann die GPU? 
also fürs Grillen kann ich nur die Anordnung der Kupferstäbe unter der Kochfläche mit 1-2cm abstand empfehlen, das sollte dann für eine Grill ähnliche Wärmeverteilung sorgen


----------



## joneskey98 (19. April 2015)

Aussehen sollte das ganze dann ca so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja im hintergrund ist mein völlig inerlektueller Deutschaufsatz 
So is das eben wenn einem erst Nachts das Gewissen zum Hausimachen überredet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die beiden Lötstellen will ich zur warmeübertragung mit den Kupferstaben verbinden
Hoffe das funktioniert besser als Eisenblech only.
Mal sehen, weil bis jetzt wenn sie läuft, wird es direkt beim Grafikchip apoklayptisch heiß und oben kommt garnichts an... Ich hoffe da schafft Kupfer abhilfe...

Ansonsten muss die Dose direkt ohne Umwege an den Grafikchip


----------



## joneskey98 (20. April 2015)

Kurzes Update....Habe gerade die Kupferstäbe geholt


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

Geiler Thread!


----------



## joneskey98 (21. April 2015)

Danke
Ich kann mak kurz teasern, das an der Grafikkarte gerade eifrig gebastelt wird... Mehr verrat ich noch nicht


----------



## Chrissi (21. April 2015)

Echt lustiger Thread 
Woher seid ihr denn an den Bundeswehr Karottenzeugeintopf da gekommen? Produktionsdatum 2008 hätte mich etwas nachdenklich gemacht  Aber das wird ja angeblich nicht schlecht xD

Für Die Graka könnte man auch einen LN2 Pot nehmen, wenn das mit dem Löten nicht so gut klappt. Vielleicht leiht Roman Euch ja mal Einen zum Testen


----------



## joneskey98 (21. April 2015)

Chrissi schrieb:


> Echt lustiger Thread
> Woher seid ihr denn an den Bundeswehr Karottenzeugeintopf da gekommen? Produktionsdatum 2008 hätte mich etwas nachdenklich gemacht  Aber das wird ja angeblich nicht schlecht xD
> 
> Für Die Graka könnte man auch einen LN2 Pot nehmen, wenn das mit dem Löten nicht so gut klappt. Vielleicht leiht Roman Euch ja mal Einen zum Testen


An den "Karottenzeugeintopf" sind wir durch das Forenmitglied Raffnack gekommen. Falls er nicht namentlich genannt werden will, soll er es mir bitte sagen .aber ich vermute mal, dass das ihm ziemlich "wurscht" ist
Von ihm stammt auch die Sockel 939 Combo mit 4 Grafikkarten uvm... 

Ansonsten mit der Graka... Ich bin dahinter. Hab mir heute nachmittag zwar die Hände wund gesägt... Aber der Aufwand lohnt sich hoffentlich.

Für den, der vorab erste ergebnisse will versuche ich das ganze in einen "Spoiler" zu packen. Hoffe das klappt mit Tapatalk



Spoiler



Aaaaaalso:
Angefangen hat alles beim Kuchenbacken für den kommenden Elternsprechtag in unserer Schule. Mir ist die Idee gekommen, einen Heatspreader zu basteln. 
Auf der Suche nach dicken Eisenplatten bin ich genau auch ziemlich schwere "Richtlatten" gestoßen (sorry ein anderer Begriff fällt mir nicht ein  )
Maße 9mm dick und 6cm breit. Perfekt um dir löcher zum Montieren zu setzen.

Bei dem versuch ein 6x6cm Quadrat herauszusägen bin ich zwar fast gestorben aber egal.
Zum Endergebnis muss man mal wieder sage :
Das sieht ja garnicht mal sooo... Gut aus
Dass es so schlecht ausgesägt ist, liegt natürlich daran, dass... 
Hmmm... Neee...
Die schlecht ausgesägten Kanten sind dadurch zustande gekommen, dass...?

Sorry aber ich finde leider keine plausieble Erklärung um mich da raus zu reden
Nein es war tatsächlich mal wieder meine unfähigkeit eine Säge gerade zu halten. 
Egal passen tuts trotzdem

Ja wie ihr wollt auch mal was sehen?!?
Seit ihr wirkluch bereit für so viel Action?!?
Na Guhhht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sollen dann alle 4 Ecken aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja wie ich hab euch zu viel Action versprochen???
Ja dann kann ich auch nichts mehr ändern 


Damit die Actionjunkees auch noch was auf die Augen bekommen gibts noch ein Bild auf dem ein 50Km/h schnelles Gefährt zu sehen ist. Und mit was lässt sich das wohl besser schmücken als mit einer Grafikkarte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jetzt is aber mal wieder genug... Zumindest für heute. Oder auch noch nicht??? Naja mal sehn was der Tag noch so bringt


----------



## RRe36 (22. April 2015)

Dann wird die Grafikkarte wohl perfekt zum Beginn des Grilltauglichen Wetters fertig. Und die hohen Temperaturen ermöglichen auch mal ganz andere Gerichte. Mit 4 Grafikkarten wird das bereits erwähnte Raclette auf jeden Fall funktionieren.


----------



## joneskey98 (22. April 2015)

Jo seh ich auch so... Heute wird mal weitergebastelt


----------



## Rarek (22. April 2015)

wie wärs einfach mit ner größeren Grillfläche? 
durch den 4 Quelligen Heizer kann man sogar die Endtemperatur steuern 
(zumindest male ich mir das grad so aus, wenn auf eine Ecke eine GPU kommt)


----------



## joneskey98 (22. April 2015)

Tja und schon wieder was neues
Ich machs jetzt offiziell... Der Heatspreader für die Graka ist fertig geworden. Und weil ich es nicht lassen konnte wurde das Teil gleich mal in meinen Rechner gesteckt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun die Fakten... Jaaaa es funktioniert so, wie ich s mir gedacht hab 
Das Eisen wird erst nach 3 Minuten merklich wärmer
Und hat selbst jetzt, ca 20Minuten nach dem Abschalten des Rechners noch gut Temperatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unter die alte Backplate habe ich kleine gummis rein, da sonst die originalen Schrauben zu lang waren. 
So die größte Hürde ist jetzt mal geschafft. Die Hitze ist jetzt nicht mehr auf einen Punkt sondern verteilt sich schön. Jetzt kann man mal in das Eisen löcher mit gewinden reinschneiden, und testen ob jetzt auch das Blech mit der Wärmeleutung klarkommen würde

Wenns soweit ist berichte ich das euch natürlich


----------



## joneskey98 (22. April 2015)

Kleiner Nachtrag... Leider muss der schrecklich infernalisch brüllende Lüfter wieder dran... Ne spaß. So laut isser nicht. 

Aber ansonsten taktet die Karte nicht sauber hoch... Bzw eigentlich garnicht. 

Das komplette teil sollte dann ca so aussehen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße

Edit:
Ja das sind selbstgebogene Ramkühler... NICHT LACHEN


----------



## Kusanar (23. April 2015)

Geil. Improvisation ist eigentlich für so saugeile Konstruktionen noch eine Beleidigung 
Bin mal gespannt auf die folgenden Kocherlebnisse... auch wenn die Thread-Überschrift jetzt nicht mehr ganz zum GraKaKo(cher) passt


----------



## RRe36 (23. April 2015)

Ihr könnt den Threadnamen doch in "Kochen mit alter Hardware" oder so ändern.


----------



## joneskey98 (23. April 2015)

Ich kanns probieren, wenn ich heute mal an die Möhre gehe
Aber vorher wird aus Plexiglas eine Halterung für die VRamkühler gebaut


----------



## joneskey98 (23. April 2015)

So heute isses so weit... Der Grundaufbau steht...
Heute hab ich aus Plexiglas eine Halterung für die Varamkühler gebastelt... Sieht zwar nicht so toll aus, und ob es seinen Zweck tut kann ich auch noch nicht sagen. 

Ich bin jetzt dann kurz außer Haus. Danach schieb ich diese mal wieder in mein Board... Ob ichs in der Zeit schaffe MSI Kombustor zu starten bevir sie heiß wird kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich muss leider ja über Teamviewer vom Handy aus den PC steuern, weil ich keinen DVI auf VGA oder HDMI Adapter rumfliegen habe

Bin mal gespannt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja und am Kochbuch wurde auch schon ein bisschen gebastelt.

Wünsche und anregungen bitte auch hier her

Fast vergessen... Wir suchen noch einen Titel!!! 
Bitte melden


----------



## RRe36 (23. April 2015)

Wie wär's mit "Die Hardware-Küche"? Klingt wahrscheinlich besser als mein erster Vorschlag.


----------



## joneskey98 (23. April 2015)

RRe36 schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit "Die Hardware-Küche"? Klingt wahrscheinlich besser als mein erster Vorschlag.


Mal n guter anfang... Aber da geht noch mehr


----------



## LSchmiddie (23. April 2015)

95W TDP - Hard Cooking for Hardware

Irgendwie kann man doch ein TDP Wortspiel erfinden


----------



## Raffnack (24. April 2015)

Heiße Hardware -Heiße Gerichte
Heiße Hardware-Heiße Küche 
Prozessorenbrutzler 
100W 100Grad Heißer gehts immer !
Platinengriller
Kochstudio Silicon Vallay 
Essen auf Lines 

So mehr fällt mir nicht ein ^^


----------



## Salanto (24. April 2015)

Auch Gamer können kochen!

Ja der Titel ist doch etwas doof aber was besseres fällt mir nicht ein 


-Wie währe es wenn du eine Seite nur mit Namenvorschlägen machst,welche es nicht geschafft haben  ? Edit : Also dann ins Fertige Buch


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (24. April 2015)

(T)otal (D)epressive (P)rozzesoren am Kochen


----------



## joneskey98 (24. April 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Auch Gamer können kochen!
> 
> Ja der Titel ist doch etwas doof aber was besseres fällt mir nicht ein
> 
> ...


Warte mal... Ich sammle noch ein bisschen... Aber jetzt schwing ich erstmal wieder die Feile


----------



## zinki (24. April 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider ja über Teamviewer vom Handy aus den PC steuern, weil ich keinen DVI auf VGA oder HDMI Adapter rumfliegen habe



Brauchst du einen DVI auf VGA oder war er nur gerade nicht griffbereit? Ansonsten kannst du mir deine Adresse per PN geben und ich schicke es dir im Brief kostenfrei zu


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2015)

*P*entium *C*omputer *G*egen *H*ungerleiden ?


----------



## joneskey98 (24. April 2015)

So hallo zusammen

Vorerst funktioniert die eigenbaulösung nicht so, wie wir es uns vorgestellt haben 
Wenn uns nichts besseres einfällt werden wir wieder eine Zeichnungsdatei dem großen Fräsemeister übergeben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gruß von mir und TheCGamer


----------



## TheCGamer (25. April 2015)

Soo,

Zuerst Mal darf ich hier verkünden, dass der Thread heute auf den Tag genau 2 monatiges Jubiläum hat! 

Aber wir sind ja nicht zum besaufen hier, sondern für ein weiteres, fabulöses, großes Update! *justinbiebermädchengekreischehiereinfügen*

Bevor es ans Eingemachte geht, gibts noch mal ein kleines Bastelupdate von joneskey98:



Spoiler



Nabend zusammen 

Durch einen ominösen Gedankenblitz unterm Deutschlernen, ist mir die Idee gekommen, die Dose nicht direkt anzulöten, was viel Arbeit macht, und immer schlecht wegzumontieren ist 

Also wie siehts aus ???
Insofern habe ich heute die Dose mit einer "Ummantelung" aus Kupferblech an dem selbst gebastelten Heatspreader befestigt.
Man kann sich wenig drunter vorstellen, kling komisch, und ist auch so, aber sobald man die Bilder sieht, versteht man, was damit gemeint ist...
Also wie immer gibts was auf die Augen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich landen leere Dosen sofort im Müll, weswegen es heute Nachmittag Manderinen aus der Dose zum essen gab... Und das alles nur im Zuge der Wissenschaft 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wies dann funktioniert hat erfahrt ihr im späteren Verlauf 

Soweit bin ich nun mit meinen Ausführungen am Ende... ich übergebe jetzt mal wieder das Wort an andere gewisse Chefköche 



Nun zum versprochenen Eingemachten: 
Nein, es gab nichts Eingemachtes! Es gab mal wieder den qualitätsmäßig absolut nicht anzuzweifelnden Tütenkartoffelbrei  und absolut, geniales, himmlisches, gar göttliches Schokofondue . Aber eins nach dem anderen.

Erstmal zum Tütenprodukt:
Mit dem hier verwendeten Agrarprodukt und dessen Zubereitung sollten hier ja mittlerweile alle einigermaßen vertraut sein. Also sparen wir und den langweiligen Teil und kommen direkt zum Außergewöhnlichen.
Die Pampe wurde nämlich heute schon auf joneskey98`s Bastelsubjket, der verunstalteten 7800GTX, zubereitet. Leider mussten wir beim ersten Testlauf feststellen, dass die Hitzeübertragung vom massiven Stahlheatspreder auf dem Grafikchip zum Kupferkonstrukt, in dem die Blechdose eingespannt ist, dann  doch nicht so Ideal war, wie vom Chefingeneur (not) voraus gesagt wurde. Somit konnten wir leider nur eine Wassertemperatur von knappen 50 Grad erreichen. Für den Brei hat das aber noch gereicht. HIer die Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vernichtende Kritik hagelte es dann, als die beiden Gourmets ihre Kreation verspeisten. Laut dem versierten Kartoffelbreiexperten und Kenner joneskey98, sei es ein unverzeihlicher Fehler, die Empfehlung auf der Fertigtüte zu missachten und auf Butter und Salz zu verzichten. Es führe zu einem Faden und Betonartigen Geschmack. Außerdem habe er Probleme beim Schlucken gehabt, weil aufgrund fehlender Butter Geschmeidigkeit auf der Strecke blieb und die Masse so nur schwer seine Gurgel hinunter gleiten konnte.

Genug des Fachgesimpels über Kartoffelbrei. Wir kommen zum etwas arg verspätetem Osterspecial. Jetzt, wo die die Schokohasen schon ein paar Wochen rumstehen, war es an der Zeit ,doch mal einen von ihm zu Opfern. Und das geschah unter dem Motto:
                                                                                                                                                                                                                       "PAPI, IRGENDWAS STIMMT MIT HASI NICHT"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ursprünglich sollte das Ganze mal ein Käsefondue werden, als meine Augen dann aber einen Rest Erdbeeren erspäht haben, musste es zwangsläufig in einer Süßspeise enden. Der Kochbottich war schon ziemlich heiß, als der arme Hase darin seine letze Ruhe fand. Dementsprechend ist ihm ziemlich Schnell der Hintern und sonst auch alles andere weg geschmolzen. Es war das reinste Natur- (Technik-?!) Schauspiel als der zuvor mühsam aus flüssiger Schoki gegossene Hase in der Pampe seinerselbst versank. 
"Von flüssiger Schoki bist du genommen, zu flüssiger Schoki kehrst du zurück" ... Zitat von joneskey98: "Jetzt schau sich doch jemand den Grinspäider (Auf Hochdeutsch: Lachender Peter) an." In Bezug auf das grenzdebile Grinsen des Hasen. Hier die Pics:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschmeckt hat das ganze absolut super  . Beschreiben lässt sich der Geschmack als "Das geilste auf Erden" oder "Abnormal geil". (Man beachte den exzessiven Einsatz des Wortes "geil", mit dem wir natürlich den Hersteller von RAM Modulen meinen )
Nein ganz im Ernst, das Erdbeer - Schokofondue wurde einstimmig zum besten bisher zubereitetem Gericht gewählt. Entgegen unserer Erwartungen haben wir tatsächlich den ganzen Osterhasen zu zweit verputzt. 

Den Schokoladenrest im Bottich haben wir dann traditionell wieder mit etwas Milch angebunden, und mit einem Strohalm ausgeschlürft. Dabei hätte man meinen können, dass es sich bei uns Beiden um absolute Junkies handelt. Es fielen Sätze wie "Lass mich auch mal nen Zug nehmen" und "Gib mir nochmal ein bisschen was von dem Stoff". 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am Ende war wie immer alles brav aufgegessen/ausgeschlürft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die gehobene Stimmung wurde dann aber beim Aufräumen durch den gräßlichen Zahnpastagestank unterbrochen. Warum mussten wir gleich nochmal Zahnpasta als Wärmeleitpaste an der Grafikkarte verwenden???

Diese Mal waren auch einige Hard- bzw. im zweiten Fall Softwareverluste zu verzeichnen.
- Beim etwas schwungvollen Davonwerfen, ist ein Lüfterblatt aus dem zweiten unserer Magic-Lüfter gebrochen.
- Wir haben unsere erste komplette Klopapierrolle verbraucht. (Na, wer versteht den superflachen Witz???)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie immer großes Dankeschön fürs Lesen und nen schönen Gruß an alle!
TheCGamer & joneskey98


----------



## LSchmiddie (26. April 2015)

Was würde ich nicht alles geben für die Bierkasten-Bench  Die Sache mit den Schokohasen ist grandios, jetzt haben sie das würdigst mögliche Ende gefunden: auf einem Pentium


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

aber das mitm Hasi... hauptsache Intel Inside


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Was würde ich nicht alles geben für die Bierkasten-Bench  Die Sache mit den Schokohasen ist grandios, jetzt haben sie das würdigst mögliche Ende gefunden: auf einem Pentium


Wer möchte das nicht...

Unser Chefkoch (not) hat mal wieder das allgemeinnützigste versgessen. 
Momentan ist es ja so, dass die CPU nur unnötiges zeug macht um die nötige Hitze zum Kochen zu erzeugen. Also die Hitze wird schon mal umweltfreundlich genutzt.

Aber warum die dafür benötigte Rechenleistung verschenken, wenn man was allgemeinnütziges tun kann... 
Also wird in Zukunft nicht mehr mit Prime95 und Furmark gekocht, sondern Folding@Home betrieben. 
Wird zwar nichts wesentliches beitragen aber es ist sinnvoller als einfach Primzahlen zu errechnen, um sie anschluißend zu verwerfen.


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

dann nimm aber NaCl (chrome) das bringt weningstens etwas 
für die GPU gibts ja leider keine WU's mehr  (eine GTX280 wird zwar noch unterstützt, kriegt aber auch nix;
 sprich es geht so ab GTX 4xx los und meine 650TI braucht 1,5 Tage für ne Große)

ps. ich hoffe doch du faltest dann auch für unser Team? 70335 und so...


----------



## Salanto (26. April 2015)

Super Sache


----------



## MrCaedo (26. April 2015)

Zu eurem 75 Grad Problem gibts ne Lösung...auch wenn die etwas an cheaten grenzt:
Es gibt Plättchen, die an einer Seite kalt und an der anderen warm werden, wenn man Spannung anlegt...sowas benutzt meines Wissens auch der Cooler Master V10 CPU Kühler.
So ein Teil könntet ihr zwischen CPU und Kochtopf packen, dem Spannung über den CPU Fan Header geben und dank der höheren möglichen CPU Auslastung und schlechteren Effizienz dieser Methode vielleicht sogar die 100 Grad knacken. 
(Wenns klappt will ich einen von euch gebackenen vituellen Keks  )


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

Peltier elemente? hmm... garnicht mal so gute idee


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

MrCaedo schrieb:


> Zu eurem 75 Grad Problem gibts ne Lösung...auch wenn die etwas an cheaten grenzt:
> Es gibt Plättchen, die an einer Seite kalt und an der anderen warm werden, wenn man Spannung anlegt...sowas benutzt meines Wissens auch der Cooler Master V10 CPU Kühler.
> So ein Teil könntet ihr zwischen CPU und Kochtopf packen, dem Spannung über den CPU Fan Header geben und dank der höheren möglichen CPU Auslastung und schlechteren Effizienz dieser Methode vielleicht sogar die 100 Grad knacken. [emoji317]
> (Wenns klappt will ich einen von euch gebackenen vituellen Keks  )


Ich kenne diese Bauteile... Peltier Elemente heißen die dinger glaub ich... Ich habe schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber wir wollen ja nach wie Vor die direkte Abwärme der Komponenten umweltfreundlich nutzen
Somit ist das vorerste keine option

@Rarek:
Na klar falten wir fürs PCGH Team... Wenn ich zeit finde beschäftige ich mich mal damit, und schaue mal, wie das Alles so funktioniert. Ich hoffe es gibt Anleitungen
Bin da n hoffnungsloser Neuling. Aber heut wird erstmal versucht die neue Idee für den GPU Topf umgesetzt
Ich hoffe die Stichsäge mit dem feinen Blatt schafft die dicke Eisenplatte


----------



## orca113 (26. April 2015)

Habt ihr es inzwischen auf die Main geschafft?


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

Wir waren doch schon mal... Auf seite 3-8 ist irgendwo der Link


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

grad heute wieder 

btw. hier mal unsere F@H webseite: Gamer folden gegen Krebs


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> grad heute wieder
> 
> btw. hier mal unsere F@H webseite: Gamer folden gegen Krebs


Super... Danke... Wenns Probleme gibt meld ich mich... Ich kann eigentlich auch meinen normalen Zock-PC falten lassen, da er meist nur zum musikabspielen läuft...


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

hattu nen eigenen Acc oder faltest du mitm Team Acc?


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

Neee...kann ich da einfach den Teamaccount nehmen oder Hat es Vorteile einen neuen zu erstellen?


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

ist dir überlassen... bei nem Eigenen siehste halt selber was du gemacht hast und beim Team Acc faltest du halt (eventuell) noch mit anderen zusamm, ergo du siehst es schwerer
aber für F@H macht das keinen unterschied


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

Oke... Dann schauen wir mal, wie wir es machen


----------



## Rarek (26. April 2015)

momentan bist du ja eh alleine mitm Team Acc 
aber bei euren Kochaktionen wird warscheinlich net viel rumkommen... nehmt einfach den Team Acc  (und lasst die NaCl einheiten zuende rechnen)


----------



## Raffnack (26. April 2015)

Gratz für den Main Eintrag !

Das OsterSpezial ist ja mal der Hammer . Bin fast vor lachen vom stuhl gefallen als ich das manipulierte Bild gesehen habe 
Weiter so jungs !


----------



## Salanto (26. April 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main


----------



## joneskey98 (26. April 2015)

Danke...
Update....
Kindensatoren für das NT sind bestellt


----------



## Danger23 (27. April 2015)

Auch von mir: Gratuliere zu Main. Hab schon lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Aber die Idee ist echt mal spitzenmässig. Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal meinen alten Phenom 2 X6 umbauen  

Ich hoffe du hast Kondensatoren oder zumindest Schokosatoren bestellt und keine Kindersatoren. Die Kinder tun mir dann doch etwas leid


----------



## joneskey98 (27. April 2015)

Danke... Sind schon kondensatoren

Die gute Handytastatur...


----------



## joneskey98 (27. April 2015)

Das heutige Update wird präsentiert von:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neee Spaß

Ich muss jetzt doch mal alle aufklären, wie die aktuelle Lage aussieht

Angefangen mit der Bench... Lange haben wir uns gedrückt und jetzt haben wir auch eine Grafikkartenstütze angebracht...
Oder vielmehr unser 2. Protagonist... Sagt man das so?!?...Egal!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Währenddessen mein Kumpel ein bisschen Holz bearbeitet hat, habe ich mich den wärmeableitenden Dingen gewidmet

Und ja ich irrer habe das Eisenstangenzeug (KA  ) mit der Stichsäge abgesägt... 
Naja 3 Sägeblätter (Beschrieben: für FEINES Metall... ) später war ich dann durch [emoji38]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später kam dann natürlich noch der Grafikram in die Quäre... juhu... Nvidia hätte den Ram auf der ganzen Welt verteilen können... Aber nein genau da musser hin

Also noch ne schräg verlaufende Nut, oder wie das Ding heißt, einfeilen... Oder doch lieber sägen

Mein Jammern, uns beim sägen abzuwechseln, wurden falsch gedeutet, und endeten in sprüchen wie: "Jamei, werst scho schaffen" oder "Ohh Bou, du bringst ja garnix weiter!"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss kamen noch 3er Löcher zum Anschrauben an die GPU rein und fertig ist das ding

Direkt zum Thema... Morgen beauftrage ich den großen Fräsenmeister, nochmal so ein ähnliches teil rauszufräsen als für die CPU. 

Des weiteren habe ich gestern abend die Kindensatoren/Kondensatieren/Kindensatoren beim großen blauen C bestellt es sind Caps der Marke Panasonic.

Außerdem habe ich heute, um jetzt auch die Sockel 939 - Athlon 64 Platform fürs Kochen geeignet zu machen ein Mountingkit aus Plexiglas gefertigt. Fotos hab ich keine, aber es ist nur ein Rahmen, der um den Topf passt mit links und rechts 2 Löchern. Also auch nicht weltbewegend...

Zu allerletzt darf natürlich der "Süße-Katzen-Kontend" nicht fehlen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So jetzt ferig mit dem Getippe... Wer unbedingt links zu den Caps und Bilder will, die ich noch machen muss Schreit 4 mal ganz laut: "Ich werde mich vor dich neigen, ohhh du großer Koch joneskey98" dreht sich anschließend 5mal im Kreis, dann wird noch 2 mal der Refrain von "Lady Bump" von Penny mc Lean oder so gesungen, und dann kommen für den sportlichen Aspekt 10 Runden ums Haus... Und danach singen wir gemeinsam: Ohhhh Skorbut das macht das Zahnfleisch weg, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho, Jocho... Wenn ihr das überstanden habt, schicke ich das oben genannte zeug... Und nich schummeln

Und wer mir nennen kann woher das letzte Lied ist, bekommt nen virtuellen Keks... Außer TheCGamer... Weil der weises

Also bis dann


----------



## Rarek (27. April 2015)

immer diese Katzen Werbung  ich will aber keine!
immer diese "Personalisierte" Werbung


----------



## joneskey98 (29. April 2015)

Ich kann hier noch kurz verkünden... Als

Die_Grillmeisterr

Mit 2 r  sind wir jetzt Mitfalter. Mein PC durfte heute auch schon ran... 

Noch kurz was... An der Grafikkarte wird noch gebastelt... Sie wird aber zum nächsten Festtagsmahl kochfertig sein


----------



## JamesJohnson (30. April 2015)

Geile Aktion


----------



## Rarek (30. April 2015)

lass mich raten, der Name komt von einer Kochaktion mit ner Priese LW und verrürt mit der Signatur?


----------



## RRe36 (30. April 2015)

Wird mit der Grafikkarte dann gegrillt?


----------



## joneskey98 (30. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, was der Postbote abgeliefert hat... Dann wird eventuell sogar auf dem athlon 64 gekocht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joneskey98 (30. April 2015)

Soso... Das rundumerneuerte Pe Quiet P5 550W geht super. 
Ripple auf 12V von ca 10-20mV

Aber ansonsten geht mal wieder alles den Bach runter. 
Grafikkarte macht irgendwie manchmal Grafikfehler in blau...

Das ganze Ram zeug von dem AMD Board funktioniert heute auch nicht so, wie es soll...

Und deswegen kann Windows XP mal wieder nicht gescheit gestartet werden...

Schon wieder am verzweifeln und nebenher die neue Windows10 build heruterladen, um einen neuen kläglichen Installationsversuch zu starten... Und diese ganzen probleme mit einwm schlag... Wir melden uns wieder wenns was neues gibt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder 
Ich habe hier eine R7 260X, diese Produziert Grafikfehler bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich wäre bereit sie euch erstmal zu Opfer 
Wenn ihr dann fertig seid, schickt ihr mir sie einfach zurück 
Selbstverständlich würde ich den Versand bezahlen.


----------



## TheCGamer (1. Mai 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich hier auch mal wieder
> Ich habe hier eine R7 260X, diese Produziert Grafikfehler bis zum geht nicht mehr. Ich wäre bereit sie euch erstmal zu Opfer
> Wenn ihr dann fertig seid, schickt ihr mir sie einfach zurück
> Selbstverständlich würde ich den Versand bezahlen.


Willst du nicht erstmal versuchen sie zu backen? 
Das wäre nähmlich wahrscheinlich das Erste was wir damit machen würden.


----------



## TheCGamer (2. Mai 2015)

Sooo, 
Sorry für den Doppelpost aber das muss jetzt sein... 
Das heutige Update trägt den Titel:

"Lustige RAM-Spielchen" 

Und ist mehr ein Hilferuf als ein informatives  Update. 
Im nachfolgenden werden die werten Damen und Herren verschiedenste RAM Configs in unserem Asus A8N-SLI zu Gesicht bekommen. Es gibt genau ein Setup bei dem mehr als ein Riegel verbaut ist, das funktioniert und stabil läuft, und das ist dieses hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steckt man nun die illustren Riegelchen in die anderen beiden Slots...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... passieren auf einmal rätselhafte Dinge wie Bluescreens mit dem Error A5 während des Bootens, random Reboots oder einfach nur Freezes bevor man überhaupt mal im OS ist. 

Genau so (nur noch etwas instabiler) verhält es sich bei Vollbestückung (kann sich glaube ich jeder hier vorstellen ) 
Gleiche Errorcodes, das ganze wieder bevor man im OS ist. Das gleiche Spielchen auch hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun zu den Tests mit nur einem Riegel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laufen stabil. 

Diese beiden Kandidaten... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleiben vorm/im "Biosteil" des Bootvorgangs mit schwarzem Bildschirm hängen. 

Tests mit drei Riegeln spar ich mir der Einfachheit halber hier mal. Dabei variieren die Ergebnisse einfach zu stark. 

Jeder der sich meine Szenarios mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu Gemüte geführt hat, stellt fest, dass irgendetwas mit den beiden Steckplätzen die näher am Sockel sind nicht stimmen muss. 
Mechanische Beschädigungen am Board konnten wir keine entdecken. 
Auch die RAM Riegel an sich sind alle OK, weil sie in unserem anderen Board alle wunderbar funktionieren. 
Bei etwas Internetrecherche haben wir herausgefunden, dass der Bluescreen A5 irgendetwas mit AHCI zu tun hat. Rumspielen an den AHCI Einstellungen im BIOS war ebenfalls erfolglos. 
Die Fehler treten sowohl mit Windows XP als auch mit der Windows 10 Insider Preview (Build 10074) auf. 

Besonders interessant ist, das das Ganze erst seit einem Bluescreen unter Windows XP mit dem Fehler MEMORY_MANAGEMENT auftritt. Vor diesem verhängnisvollen Ereignis lief alles wunderbar. Neuinstallationen der Betriebssysteme hat nicht geholfen. 

Abschließend bleibt zu sagen, dass wir nach stundenlangem Rumpfuschen und gefühlten 27500 Ramwechseln mit unserem Latein am Ende sind.
Es wäre echt cool, wenn jemand von euch noch nen Tipp hätte, sodass die Kocherei bald wieder weiter gehn kann. (Windows 10 mit 1,5 GB Ram ist schrecklich ) 

Gruß an alle!


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (2. Mai 2015)

Stimmt! Danke für den Tipp mit dem Backen. Werde ich gleich mal machen 

Zum RAM: Entweder hat das Board einen Schuss oder die CPU. Ich tippe da auf das Board, eventuell ist Wasser beim Kochen drauf gekommen und es gab nen Kurzen.


----------



## joneskey98 (2. Mai 2015)

Beim Zeitpunkt des Absturzes haben wir garnicht gekocht, sondern NFS Carbon gespielt. 

Bzw ja an der Grafikkarte hing ein Kochtopf aber da hat das eine nix mit dem anderen zu tun. Komisch, das davor auch noch Grafikfehler begonnen haben. Dazuzusagen ist auch noch dass wir zu dem Zeitpunkt die resrlichen A64 CPUs getestet haben. Aber ich verstehs nach wie vor nicht. 
Der Speichercontroller ist ja in der CPU und die Leiterbahnen gehen direkt zu den Ramslots. Da sind aber nirgendswo beschädigungen... Undddie beiden Slots, die die längsten leiterbahnen haben  funktionieren noch. Irgendwie auch unlogisch. Ich kanns mir immernochnicht erklären.


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Da anscheinend in Vergessenheit geraten, wird das heutige bereits veraltete Update von mir präsentiert. 
Der 1Gb Kingston Riegel, den wir bereits gebacken haben, wurde ja kurzerhand in die Gefriertruhe geschoben. Nach einiger Zeit kam dann die Erkenntnis:"Ach, wir haben ja noch gefrohrenen Ram in der Gefriertruhe"
Zum auftauen war leider der Zugang zum Badezimmer, und damit zur Geforce FX... Ehmm... Ich meinte natürlich zum Haartrockner, versperrt. 
Also musste schnell eine Lösung her. Was eignet sich da nicht besser als ne alte Grafikkarte. Ach ja und zwar nicht nur eine... Wir haben natürlich Style und habens gleich mit 2 versucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich kann hier schonmal einen leichten Vorgeschmack geben, ob es funktioniert hat:





!NEIN!





Und weil das so toll ist gabs zur Feier des Tages 2 neue Gerätschaften für den Kochaufbau.

Das eher weniger bewegende Element hierbei ist ein kleiner Lautsprecher, der aus teilen vom Schrott besteht. Er macht einigermaßene Lautstärke und einen garnicht mal so guten Klang... Aber Hey: ich hatte halt gerade nix besseres zur Verfügung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das noch viel geilere Stück Hardware ist ein Bildschirm... Somit muss der kleine Medion Monitor nicht immer vom Office PC abgestöbselt werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil war leider nichtmehr vorhanden, und ich habe momentan leider kein Netzteil für 12V und 2,6A... Aber warte mal: Welches Bauteil im PC lifert nicht nochmal 12V ???
Genau der Monitor kam kurzerhand per Molex Adapter an das ATX Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Gedanken an meinen ersten eigenen PC (Pentium 4 3,06)
Hatte ich das + Kabel von meinem allerersten PC Mod wiederverwendet... Egal

Zum essen sollts ja auch noch etwas geben. Somit wurde dieses mal der Athlon 64 3000+ gequält. Da dieser Temperaturmäßig unkontrollierbar war, mussten wir ihn auf 1GHz heruntertakten. Eine gewisse Zeit funktionierte mit weniger Takt auch wieder Ram Vollbestückung... Aber nur, wenn der 256Mb Riegel mit drin war...

Und ich kann vom Hingrabbeln sagen: so schnell habe ich die Hand noch nicht von unserem Alu Topf wegziehen müssen. Es war infernalisch heiß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CPU Temperaturen zwischen 100 und 109°C waren verdammt gut 
Die Tomaten Mozarella Nudeln müssen natürlich bald weg ... Also gabs wieder mal Nudeln. Und man kann sagen... Nudeln vom Prozessor waren schon mal schlechter... Die konnte man tatsächlich fast essen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildermäßig gabs auch noch ziemlich beschissene Selfies... Aber den Anblick will ich euch echt ersparen 

Mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen. Bedanken will ich mich natürlich hier nochmal für die Spende (Monitor)
Grüße


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

Schade das der RAM immer noch nicht will :/
Zu den Nudeln: Ich als Italiener hätte da gerne was von gehabt . 

Zu meiner 260X:
ICH DANKE DIR! Sie geht wieder 100%ig und dank dessen geht jetzt noch mehr Takt (1220Mhz statt 1200).


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Ach ja leider jetzt noch ein Nachtrag 
Also begleitet hat uns bei unseren Kocherein seit ein paar Tagen das gute alte Texas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weis... Absolut unsinnig aber egal. Entstanden, als ich mein Hölzernes Lenkrad für Racing Games ausgesägt habe. Die Form errinnterte unseren Hirnverbrannten Chefkoch sofort an Texas... Seitdem ist es bei uns die Quelle aller Macht


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

Genial dämlich 
Braucht keiner, ist aber trotzdem lustig anzusehen.


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Zu meiner 260X:
> ICH DANKE DIR! Sie geht wieder 100%ig und dank dessen geht jetzt noch mehr Takt (1220Mhz statt 1200).



Viel Spaß mit der Karte... Kann sein, das man sie nochmal Backen muss, aber schön, dass es geklappt hat
Die Geforce 4 ti 4200 hätte ich damals auch gerne vor dem Tod bewahrt


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Karte... Kann sein, das man sie nochmal Backen muss, aber schön, dass es geklappt hat
> Die Geforce 4 ti 4200 hätte ich damals auch gerne vor dem Tod bewahrt


2x habe ich sie gebacken, 1x bei 150C° und einmal bei 190C°. Nach dem zweiten mal ging sie dann wieder . Waren beide male so um die 1:30H
Legen wir eine Schweigeminute für deine Geforce ein


----------



## Rarek (10. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> [...]"Ach, wir haben ja noch gefrohrenen Ram in der Gefriertruhe"[...]


zu geil 


joneskey98 schrieb:


> [...] Geforce FX... Ehmm... Ich meinte natürlich zum Haartrockner[...]


ihr habt da nicht noch zufällig ne GF FX aka Der Föhn rumfliegen?


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> zu geil
> 
> ihr habt da nicht noch zufällig ne GF FX aka Der Föhn rumfliegen?


Neee es war nur wieder ein weiterer Föhn Vergleich... Wenn ich mal die chance hätte, würde ich aber auf jeden Fall zuschlagen

Was wir allerdings haben, ist die zur Radeon FX umgebauten Radeon 9600TX... 

Zur Geforce 4... War nicht direkt meine Karte... Die kam von nem Nachbarn. Aber da ich die Geforce 4 Reihe absolut geil finde, wollte ich den Tod der Karte mit allen Mitteln rückgänig machen. Aber egal...

Was ich auch noch sagen kann... Falls das Athlon 64 Board komplett den Löffel abgibt, können wir noch auf ein anderes 939er Board zurückgreifen. Es ist zwar aus einem Fujitsu OEM PC von meinem Onkel... Aber bevor der Schrottkontainer mal wieder Hunger hat, kann man dem momentan noch im sockel steckenden A64 X2 3800+ und dem Mainboard die Letzte Ehre erweisen


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

Athlon 64 sagst du ?
Meine Mutter hätte da noch ihren alten A64 PC ^^. Wenn sie das MB nicht mehr bräuchte/RAM würde ich evtl. was abdrücken.


----------



## Rarek (10. Mai 2015)

jetzt bringen sie alle ihre Verwandten um ihre Schätze 
...
...
...
...
...
also ich hätte da auch noch nen alten P4 2,66 GHz...  der wird aber definitiv noch gebraucht


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Bevor man's wegwirft... Kann man doch noch ordentlich Spaß dami haben


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

Bevor ich den Athlon abdrück prügel ich das Teil 
Habe aber schiss das mir das MB abraucht wie bei meinem Athlon II 630  R.I.P


----------



## Salanto (10. Mai 2015)

Ich hab hier auch noch einen alten Rechner im Zimmer  kann ihn mal ôffnen und sagen welche Singlecore CPU darin werkelt  (Ob die CPU noch läuft kann ich nicht sagen der 20 Pin Anschluss ist abgeraucht  )Wenn du sie gebrauchen kannst kann ich sie dir ja schicken  1,5GB DDR Ram kannst du sicher auch gebrauchen oder  ?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (10. Mai 2015)

Ich habe hier auch noch einen 486er. Falls du ihn denn brauchst


----------



## joneskey98 (10. Mai 2015)

Die Frage ist halt immer das liebe Geld. Wenn ichs euch bar vorbei bringen könnte wäre es kein Thema... Und Zugriff auf mein Konto will mir mein Vater noch nicht geben. Und meine Eltern bekommen schon jedes mal die Kriese, wenn ich sage, dass sie Geld überweisen müssen... 
Wie es da bei TheCGamer aussieht kann ich nicht sagen. 
Allerdings, wenn ihr uns unterstützen wollt, und uns die Sachen einfach zusendet, wären wir natürlich sehr dankbar


----------



## TheCGamer (10. Mai 2015)

Auch mal wieder ein kleines Hallöchen von mir aka "Hirnverbrannter Chefkoch". 
Danke an 98joneskey für die wunderbare Präsentation des Updates. Die ganzen Techniksachen wie Monitor und Lautsprecher kann sowieso er besser präsentieren. 
Zu den Hardware Angeboten: 
Immer her damit! 
Wir können alles was Hitze erzeugt gebrauchen 
Und Glückwunsche, dass die R7 260X wieder läuft!


----------



## Rarek (10. Mai 2015)

Hirnverbrannt? wieso? bist du etwa zu nah an den Athlon gekommen?


----------



## TheCGamer (11. Mai 2015)

Jaaaa [emoji38]
Ich lebe bei unseren Koch-Unternehmungen allgemein gefährlicher als der andere faule Sack. 
Ich setzte beim überwachen der Wassertemperatur und beim Umrühren des Chemiecocktails (aka Zutaten im Topf) mein Leben aufs Spiel während joneskey98 nur Faul auf seiner Couch rumgammelt und ein bisschen auf der Tastatur rumhackt, um Tthrottle neue Befehle zu geben.


----------



## joneskey98 (11. Mai 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Jaaaa [emoji38]
> Ich lebe bei unseren Koch-Unternehmungen allgemein gefährlicher als der andere faule Sack.
> Ich setzte beim überwachen der Wassertemperatur und beim Umrühren des Chemiecocktails (aka Zutaten im Topf) mein Leben aufs Spiel während joneskey98 nur Faul auf seiner Couch rumgammelt und ein bisschen auf der Tastatur rumhackt, um Tthrottle neue Befehle zu geben.


Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagrn
Stell dir vor, der 115W Prescott wird zu heiß... Auf Atompilz-Explosionen hab ich nicht unbedingt bock


----------



## TheCGamer (11. Mai 2015)

Ja da bin ja ich noch viel gefährdeter wenn ich meinen Schädel direkt drüber hab...


----------



## Salanto (11. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht sagrn
> Stell dir vor, der 115W Prescott wird zu heiß... Auf Atompilz-Explosionen hab ich nicht unbedingt bock



Ich schon  Sähe sicher interessant aus


----------



## Rarek (11. Mai 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ja da bin ja ich noch viel gefährdeter wenn ich meinen Schädel direkt drüber hab...



sowas macht man ja auch nicht...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (11. Mai 2015)

Was für mich mal Interessant wäre:
Nehmt doch mal den Pentium, prügelt die Spannung in den Himmel und haut ordentlich Takt drauf. Dann wären das bestimmt 150-170W abwärme. Damit könnte man bestimmt gut Kochen.


----------



## Salanto (11. Mai 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Was für mich mal Interessant wäre:
> Nehmt doch mal den Pentium, prügelt die Spannung in den Himmel und haut ordentlich Takt drauf. Dann wären das bestimmt 150-170W abwärme. Damit könnte man bestimmt gut Kochen.



Oder es würde denn Chip grillen und das Silizium würde das weite suchen


----------



## joneskey98 (11. Mai 2015)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Was für mich mal Interessant wäre:
> Nehmt doch mal den Pentium, prügelt die Spannung in den Himmel und haut ordentlich Takt drauf. Dann wären das bestimmt 150-170W abwärme. Damit könnte man bestimmt gut Kochen.


Also ich kann nur sagen, das der Prescott 115W auch so schon unkontrollierbar ist
Da kann und will ich wirklich nichts mehr ändern... Höchstens nach unten 

Ach ja... Falls ihr uns etwas verkaufen wollt, wäre es gut, wenn ihr euch in meinem Marktplatzthread meldet... Wir wollen ja nicht, dass wir oder ihr probleme bekommt


----------



## joneskey98 (14. Mai 2015)

So, nachdem die wichtigste Person (also Ich) am Freirag nicht verfügbar ist gibts heute ein Update:

Angefangen hat alles mit einer Whatsapp-Nachricht von TheCGamer... Ich zittiere mal:
"Öhhh... Mir is lw" 
Aber was tut man nicht alles gegen Langeweile 
Also gings erstmal zu ihm, um die Bench auseinander zu nehmen. 
Aber warum das ganze??? Naja... Sie ist/war immernochnicht fertig, denn es fehlte noch eine Aussparum um von unten an Backplates etc hinzukommen. Beim ausbauen fiel dann auch noch auf, dass es ja noch nicht mal nen richtigen Einschalter gibt

Also musste sowas auch noch integriert werden. Damit gings dann los. Von den Arbeiten gabs kaum Fotos, da wir mal wieder völlig in der Arbeit versunken sind. 

Dabei haben wir uns für eine Art Erhöhung für das IO entschieden. 
Dieses wurde mit viel liebe zum Detail ausgefeilt und ist für unsere Verhältnisse perfekt!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich müssen zum einbauen auch noch löcher in das normale Mainboard Tray. Dort gings dann etwas grobmotorisch zu

"Was, das Loch ist zu klein?!? Gib mal her da!!!

Sowas wurde dann mit dem Sengarah (Senker) größer-vergewaltigt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie es dann gepasst hat, sah man die Hässlichkeit darunter ja nicht mehr. Was der Betrachter nicht weis, macht ihn nicht heiß!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Währenddessen das sich einer von uns mit der Fertigstellung der Bench beschäftigt hat, hat der Andere (Ich) krampfhaft versucht seine hirnrissige Idee umzusetzen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss wissen, irgendjemand hatte die Idee kuchenartige Gebilde auf unserem Aufbau zu backen. 

Beim Wort backen fiel mir natürlich die Geforce FX ein... Nein lassen wir das... Also die Idee eines CPU Umluft-ofens war geboren 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über dieses Kupferdraht-Gespann wurde dann sozusagen mit einem Aluklebeband eine Art Hitzestau Tunnel gebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verschlossen mit einem Papier heizten wir den verwendeten EKL Athlon XP Kühler den Hintern ordentlich auf. Bei 90°C kern und etwas weniger am Kühler hatten wir innen drin vielleicht gerade mal 40... Der kleine Amd Boxed lüfter hatte nicht genug Power. Da muss noch was größeres Föhnartiges her. (Hust Geforce FX Hust)

Version 2 ist noch in der designphase
Seid gespannt... Für Vorschläge bin ich wie immer offen

Zuletzt kann ich euch noch meinen Beikoch zeigen, wie er CPUs und Kühler reinigt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber warum immer alles sauber machen?!? Im Wärmeleitpastenfleck kann man doch die Zukunft lesen!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls jemand hier ist, der viel Fantasie hat, kann er uns mal eine Vorhersage machen


----------



## Raffnack (14. Mai 2015)

Ist ist sehr schön mit anzusehen wie auf jeden 2. Bild entweder meine alten Grakas sind oder das MB 

Und Heißkleber ist mal  die Mutter aller Lösungen!!!  . Es ist wie Klebeband oder Kabelbinder , nur heißer ^^


----------



## joneskey98 (14. Mai 2015)

Raffnack schrieb:


> Ist ist sehr schön mit anzusehen wie auf jeden 2. Bild entweder meine alten Grakas sind oder das MB
> 
> Und Heißkleber ist mal  die Mutter aller Lösungen!!!  . Es ist wie Klebeband oder Kabelbinder , nur heißer ^^[emoji38]


Ja die Hardware ist einfach allgegenwärtig

Heißkleber ist die geilste Sache der Welt
Ich glaube ich kann bald nicht mehr zählen, wie viele Klebesticks ich verbraucht hab... Ich sollte eher zählen, wieviele Pistolen kaputt gegangen sind

Ich sehs kommen... PC Case aus Heißkleber gegossen


----------



## Rarek (14. Mai 2015)

linie für linie kleben bzw. ring für ring wie beim schalen Töpfern ohne drehteller


----------



## NCphalon (15. Mai 2015)

Für sowas solls ja Geräte geben, 3D Drucker oder so nennen die sich 

Ich will sehen wie ihr auf dem Ding einen Kuchen backt oder einen Pudding


----------



## TheCGamer (15. Mai 2015)

Wie immer ein Dankeschön an den werten Praktikantenkoch fürs präsentieren des Updates und nen schönen Gruß vom wahren Großmeister aka mir! 

@Raffnack:
Gestern haben wir beim Basteln noch gesagt dass du dich freuen wirst, dass auf fast jedem Bild einer deiner ehemaligen Schätze ist


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Mai 2015)

Samstag pudding??? Klingt gut 
Warum nicht Heißkleber auf dem P4 heiß machen und dann zu einem Case gießen


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Mai 2015)

Soo, 
So beginnt es also wieder... *random update passsing through*

Eigentlich wollten joneskey98 und ich heute Nachmittag nur nen kurzen Fahrradtrip  in die benachbarte "Stadt" (eher großes Kaff ) machen, um ein Eis zu schlabbern um nicht den ganzen Nachmittag rumlungern (= faul herumliegen) zu müssen. Aus dem Trip wurde dann aber eher eine Shoppingtour, bei dem wir wieder einige hochwertige Tütenprodukte ergattern konnten. Das Highlight im lokalen Supermakt war dann "a poahh hoaße Handscha" (=ein paar heiße Handschuhe), die wunderbar dazu geeignet gewesen wären, um den durch Hardwaremaltretierung brühheiß gewordenen Bottich vom heißen Subjekt zu heben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Später mussten wir dann  den Bottich in neidvollem Gedenken an den Hot-Handschuh den Bottich  mit Luftpolsterfolie weg heben 

Auf dem Heimweg mussten wir dann noch kurz bei joneskey98 vorbeifahren, um etwas zu holen. Dabei konnten wir natürlich nicht riskieren, dass irgendjemand im HAus unsere Einkäufe zu Gesicht bekommt. Was macht man also? ... Richtig! Man lagert seine Beute in der Papiertonne ein  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir nun zum heißeren Teil unseres Updates....Das, auf das ihr alle gewartet habt...Der eigentlichen Kochvorgang: 

Heute gab auf Vorschlag eines Community Mitglieds (HighEnd111) eine saisonale Mahlzeit. Spargel hatten wir leider nicht zur Hand, weswegen wir auf bodenständige Kartoffeln zurückgreifen mussten. Das Gericht nannte sich dann "Kartoffeln au Sauce Hollandaise avec Schinken du Lachs" (Man spreche es französisch aus )

Der erste und langwierigste Schritt der Zubereitung war das Garen der Kartoffeln. Vorher hatten wir uns natürlich informiert, ob man denn Kartoffeln  auch bei geringen Temperaturen "kochen" könne. Auf den Spuren von Einstein und Newton wanderte der Verfasser der Antwort in einem bekannten Frage-Antwort Forum:



Spoiler



Kartoffel-Stärke kann unter Hitzeeinwirkung ein Vielfaches ihres Eigengewichtes an Wasser physikalisch binden, aufquellen und verkleistern. Beim Erhitzen mit Wasser quillt die Stärke bei 47–57 °C, die Schichten platzen, und bei 55–87 °C (Kartoffelstärke bei 62,5 °C, Weizenstärke bei 67,5 °C) entsteht Stärkekleister, welcher je nach der Stärkesorte verschiedenes Steifungsvermögen besitzt.



Vor dem eigentlichen kochen mussten wir das Gemüse noch schälen und kleinschneiden. Eine Ganze Knolle hätte wahrscheinlich die Garzeit eines halben Rhinozeros gehabt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Vorgang fand tatsächlich in einer echten (!) Küche statt.

Rein mit den Stücken und laaaaaaaange, laaaaaaaaange warten....


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Mai 2015)

laaaaange, laaaaaaaaaaange, laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange warten....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Resultat nach ungelogenen 2 Stunden waren dann noch immer nicht ganz gare Kartoffelstückchen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes ging es dem Lachsschinken von "nein!" an den Kragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach einem spontanen Plattformwechsel vom P4 auf einen Athlon 64 (der 115 Grad Kerntemperatur wegsteckt) und dem Aufsetzen der schon leicht antiquitierten Bratfläche, konnten wir dann beginnen, jede verdam*** Scheibe des Schinkens einzeln zu brutzeln. Die fertigen Fleischstückchen durften sich dann schon zu den mittlerweile eiskalten Kartoffeln gesellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der letzte Schritt zur Vollendung unseres bisher aufwendigsten Gerichs war ein erneuter Plattformwechsel zurück zum Pentium 4, der seine Hitze besser an unseren Kochbottich abgeben kann. Wir schlimmen Leute haben die Packungsanweisung auf der Sauce Hollandaise  wie immer gekonnt ignoriert und das Pulver erst bei warmen Wasser eingerührt, und damit die Existenz der ganzen Menschheit auf Spiel gesetzt. Es hätte ja zu apokalyptischen Chemischen Reaktionen kommen können 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man beachte den unglaublich schmierigen Fettanteil in einem der Bilder der durch das Hinzufügen von 700 Tonnen Butter (auf joneskey98´s Verlangen) entstanden ist 

Die Sauce wurde dann natürlich voll Liebe über die Kartoffeln gegossen, womit das Gericht ungefähr 4 Stunden nach dem ersten Eintauchen eines Kartoffelstückchens in Wasser vollendet wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gemundet hat es dann natürlich auch. Der versierte Hardwarekoch TheCGamer und seiner nicht ganz so zuverlässiger Assistent befanden das Gericht für so gut, dass es sich Platz zwei auf dem internationalen Hardwaregerichte Index sichern konnte. Hinter Hasi...

Als Nachtisch gab es dann einen eigentlich für eine Zubereitung in der Mikrowelle konzipierten Schokopudding, dessen Zubereitung aufgrund der völlig von den Herstellervorgaben abweichenden Zubereitungsmethoden auch wieder brandgefährlich war. Bis auf eine leichte Hirnverbrutzelung trugen wir aber keine Schäden davon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das laaaaaange Warten auf den Rest des Updates hat sich gelohnt

Danke an alle, die hier immer noch fleißig mitlesen! 
Einen schönen Gruß und Gute Nacht von

TheCGamer und joneskey98


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. Mai 2015)

Wie lang noch??


----------



## joneskey98 (16. Mai 2015)

Noch ca 20Minuten... Weitere wartezeiten werden gerade sinnvoll genutzt, um eine Wartezeit zu beenden, damit das Warten der Leser ein Ende nimmt


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. Mai 2015)

Na da hab ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis


----------



## joneskey98 (16. Mai 2015)

Der Rest ist jetzt auch bis zu euch durchgesickert
Dazu einfach im letzten "Warten" Beitrag lesen


----------



## LSchmiddie (16. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob hasi jemals von Platz eins verdrängt werden kann... Oder sollte [emoji6]


----------



## TheCGamer (16. Mai 2015)

Hasi könnte höchstens von ner halben Sau am Spieß vom Pentium überboten werden. Am besten noch vom Wilamette, dass es an Langsamkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten ist


----------



## LSchmiddie (17. Mai 2015)

Das Dauergaren eines Wilamette bringt erst die nötige Zärte, Zartheit () um Hasi ansatzweise Konkurrenz machen zu können [emoji13] [emoji13]


----------



## Rarek (17. Mai 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



beste!


----------



## RRe36 (17. Mai 2015)

Ihr habt auf dem Bild mit eurer Beute vergessen ein Markenzeichen auf dem Müsli zu entfernen. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Das ist ja totale Schleichwerbung.  

Jetzt mal ehrlich das war mal wieder richtig gut was ihr da gemacht habt. Warum sollte man alte PCs wegwerfen, wenn sie noch Herdplatte spielen können.


----------



## joneskey98 (17. Mai 2015)

RRe36 schrieb:


> Ihr habt auf dem Bild mit eurer Beute vergessen ein Markenzeichen auf dem Müsli zu entfernen. Das geht ja mal gar nicht. Das ist ja totale Schleichwerbung.
> 
> Jetzt mal ehrlich das war mal wieder richtig gut was ihr da gemacht habt. Warum sollte man alte PCs wegwerfen, wenn sie noch Herdplatte spielen können.


Ajajaja!! Du hast recht. Wird zeit für eine Lohnkürzung meines Beikochs

Ankündigen kann ich nebenbei noch, dass ich den Grafikkartenherd nicht vergessen habe, und heute bestimmt schon 5Meter Lötzinn verbastelt habe... Ergebnis ist noch nicht so gut... Aber wer weiß, was noch kommt
Außerdem konnte ich von der Verwandschaft noch einen PC abstauben:

Fujitsu fertig PC irgendwas:
Athlon 64 X2 3800+
Geforce 6150LE
Board?
2GB Ram DDR/DDR2?
Festplatte?
Netzteil?
Also noch einiges ungeklärt, aber auf jeden Fall alles brauchbar
Mit einem neuen Netzteil, und ner Festplatte können wir auch mal wieder zu den Ursprüngen (Pentium 4 Sockel478) zurückkehren


----------



## RRe36 (18. Mai 2015)

PC Hardware Aktenzeichen XY Ungelöst - Die die unbekannte Hardware identifizieren


----------



## jamie (18. Mai 2015)

Ihr könntet mal Rhabarberkompott kochen - bin recht zuversichtlich, dass das klappen würde.


----------



## Xracmoth (18. Mai 2015)

Was hälst du von einer französischen crepe?


----------



## LSchmiddie (18. Mai 2015)

An sich nicht schlecht, die sind ja dünn und gehen schnell, aber die Kochfläche ist so winzig, da musst du ja 20 Crêpes machen bis man gesättigt ist; also mal wieder waaarrttttennn


----------



## Neronimo (18. Mai 2015)

Geht das auch mitt nem alten Core2Quad?? Schaue mir gerade meine alte Kiste an und habe mich eh immer gefragt was aus der mal wird 

EDIT: Wie wäre es mit Rührei und Speck??
  Falls das schon vorgeschlagen wurde --->Sry, lese halt nicht gerne 29 Seiten Kochrezepte


----------



## joneskey98 (18. Mai 2015)

Neronimo schrieb:


> Geht das auch mitt nem alten Core2Quad?? Schaue mir gerade meine alte Kiste an und habe mich eh immer gefragt was aus der mal wird [emoji317][emoji317]
> 
> EDIT: Wie wäre es mit Rührei und Speck??
> Falls das schon vorgeschlagen wurde --->Sry, lese halt nicht gerne 29 Seiten Kochrezepte [emoji38][emoji38][emoji14]


Klar geht das mit nem C2Q... Aber die sind halt noch für etwas zu gebrauchen im gegensatz zum Pentium 4 
Ich zocke ja aktuell noch mit dem q8300er. Lieber auf irgendwo verticken. Da bekommt man noch ne stange Geld

Danke für die weiteren Kochvorschläge ich schau mal, was sich machen lässt


----------



## TheCGamer (18. Mai 2015)

Die Crêpes sind keine schlechte Idee 
Man müsste dann nur American Pancakes machen. Die haben nen dickflüssigeren Teig, wodurch sie weniger verlaufen. Dadurch sind sie dicker und nahrhafter als die französische Variante. 
*Kochklugscheißmode off*


----------



## TheCGamer (23. Mai 2015)

Für alle Kochverrückten  hier kann ich mal bekannt geben, dass es dieses Wochenende leider kein großes Update gibt, weil mein Praktikant/Beikoch/Depp vom Dienst außerdienstlich verhindert ist. 
Aber hier in Bayern sind ja aktuell Schulferien. Das heißt wir können uns auch mal außerplanmäßig treffen und unsre dummen Unternehmungen fortführen. Im nächsten Update gibt es wahrscheinlich dann die vorgeschlagenen Pancakes, weil die hier anscheinend ziemlich gut angekommen sind.
Gruß!


----------



## joneskey98 (24. Mai 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Für alle Kochverrückten  hier kann ich mal bekannt geben, dass es dieses Wochenende leider kein großes Update gibt, weil mein Praktikant/Beikoch/Depp vom Dienst außerdienstlich verhindert ist.
> Aber hier in Bayern sind ja aktuell Schulferien. Das heißt wir können uns auch mal außerplanmäßig treffen und unsre dummen Unternehmungen fortführen. Im nächsten Update gibt es wahrscheinlich dann die vorgeschlagenen Pancakes, weil die hier anscheinend ziemlich gut angekommen sind.
> Gruß!


Die Wichtigste Person ist wieder eingetroffen
Hatte aber heute Nachmittag ganz schön was zu lesen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also... Wie angekündigt steht jetzt auch der alte PC meines Onkels in der Werkstatt... Er hat gemeint, es war immer ein treuer Begleiter, und er habe nie Probleme damit gehabt. Er hat ihn hin und wieder mit dem Staubsauger gereinigt. Wir sollen ihn mit Liebe behandeln. Naja... So halb können wir das berücksichtigen. 

Leider ist mir bereits beim Gehäuse aufgefallen, dass es ein BTX PC ist. Folglich passt das Board nicht auf die Testbench... Ich lass mich mal überraschen, wie wir da weiter vorgehen

Zunächst noch ein bisschen was zur geschichte:
Gekauft wurde er damals in 2006 oder 2007 von meinem Onkel über die Telekom. Damals wollte er ein langlebiges Arbeitstier, welches nur Prozessorleistung haben soll... 
Nachdem WinXP ausgelaufen ist, und sich der PC leider nicht als schneller Untersatz für windows 7 eignete musste etwas neues her, und er ist auf ein Notebook umgestiegen. 

Der zuständige Mitarbeiter hat damals tatsächlich alles richtig gemacht, was man meiner Meinung nach früher für 500€ bekommen konnte. 
Athlon 64X2 3800+
2GB DDR2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SATA Laufwerke



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Integrierte Grafik(Geforce 6150LE)
Delta OEM Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gute Kühlung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im gegensatz dazu, was ihm als Prozessorstarker Laptop verkauft wurde ist nicht so gut. 
1,7GHz Quad Core 
Aber dann eine nicht mal ansatzweise benötigte 840m mit 2Gb

Egal. Er ist zufrieden, und hat hoffentlich viel spaß mit dem Laptop.

Soweit es für ihn ging war der PC wirklich wie geschleckt... Lediglich unter der grünen Abdeckung war dreck...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber drüber kann man hinwegsehen, wenn man das Gesammtpaket betrachtet

Die Frage ist nur, welcher Sockel in dem PC ist. Soweit ich mich auskenne gab es Athlon64 in 939, 754, 940 und in AM2... Wenn AM2 können wir sogar mal den Athlon || X2 240 probieren. 

Auf jeden Fall wird wenn er als Herdplatte genutzt wird ein weiteres Mountig kit fällig... Aber mal abwarten und erstmal ein ei auf der Idee braten 

Grüße


----------



## Raffnack (24. Mai 2015)

Entweder 939 odwr Am2 . Schau mal nach der Pinbelegung/Frei Stellen und wie es bei 939/AM2 ist.  Oooooooder du gucks wann AM2 eingeführt wurde ,der Rest ist dann offensichtlich .


----------



## joneskey98 (24. Mai 2015)

Es ist AM2
Der Athlon || X2 240 funktioniert leider nicht


----------



## Rarek (24. Mai 2015)

doch kein Ei?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Tintenfischringe, frittierte Muscheln?
Für den aller letzten Versuch und man bekäme einen richtigen Kurzschluss hin könnte man vielleicht sogar einen Aal räuchern


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Tintenfischringe, frittierte Muscheln?
> Für den aller letzten Versuch und man bekäme einen richtigen Kurzschluss hin könnte man vielleicht sogar einen Aal räuchern [emoji38]


Ohh mit Meeresfrüchten und Aal kann man mich jagen :sehrugly: xD


----------



## Rarek (25. Mai 2015)

aber im allgemeinen Frittieren... könnte nur etwas Fettig werden (badumss)


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Mai 2015)

Zum Frittieren müssten wir wirklich ne kontrollierte Kernspaltung (bei nem Dualcore *badumtsss*) aka Kurzschluss provozieren. Oder wir wagen uns nochmal an den 115W Prescott ran, der bei uns mittlerweile den liebevollen Spitznamen "Atomexplosion" trägt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2015)

Gut den Tintenstruller muss ich auch nicht haben aber ansonsten ist es gern gesehen im Hustenkrater. Frosch, Schnecke und Ungeziefer würden bei mir eher eine Kiefersperre auslösen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Mai 2015)

man braucht doch "nur" 160°C (Fetttemperatur) für Pommes  
ist doch hinzukriegen mit sonnem Siliziumchip, der euch damit warscheinlich bei den benötigten 180°C Kerntemp dahinschmilzt


----------



## xHaru (25. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Im gegensatz dazu, was ihm als Prozessorstarker Laptop verkauft wurde ist nicht so gut.
> 1,7GHz Quad Core
> Aber dann eine nicht mal ansatzweise benötigte 840m mit 2Gb
> 
> Egal. Er ist zufrieden, und hat hoffentlich viel spaß mit dem Laptop.



Zwar kurz OT, aber: Die CPUs in Laptops takten sich teilweise um deutliche Wertchen hoch. Meine soll mit 2,6 GHz laufen, rennt aber durchgehend bei 3,0 GHz.


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Mai 2015)

120 Grad Kerntemperatur kriegen wir mit nem Athlon 64 locker hin ohne dass uns was abschmiert. 
Das Problem ist nur, dass da irgendwas mit der Hitzeübertragung nicht so rund läuft und er effektiv immer noch schlechter kocht, als der 86W P4. 
joneskey98 meint unbedingt, dass wir den AMD köpfen sollten, um die WLP zwischen DIE und Heatspreader zu erneuern, aber davon halte ich noch nicht viel. Das größte Problem ist, denke ich mal, den Headapreader wieder schön grade und eben aufzusetzen.


----------



## Rarek (25. Mai 2015)

wofür wieder druff?


----------



## TheCGamer (25. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> wofür wieder druff?


Eigentlich ne gute Frage... 
Mal sehen, vielleicht versuchen wir es zuerst Mal mit ner CPU, die uns sowieso "spinnert" vorkommt.

Edit: Yay der 300ste Beitrag hier im Thread.


----------



## joneskey98 (25. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Zwar kurz OT, aber: Die CPUs in Laptops takten sich teilweise um deutliche Wertchen hoch. Meine soll mit 2,6 GHz laufen, rennt aber durchgehend bei 3,0 GHz.


Schon klar... Aber trotzdem ist das Verhältnis von GPU und CPU das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was er wollte... 
Also zum köpfen:
Ich habe in diesem neuartigen Internet bereits in Artikeln von 2006 gelesen, dass die originale Paste schrott ist, und schon damals mehr Bröckelig war, als uns das recht ist.

@rarek: ich würde den IHS schon wieder drauf tun, damit wir direkt zum Topf nicht so eine Punktförmige Hitzequelle haben.
Das funktioniert bei der umgebauten 7800GTX auch noch nicht so prickelnd. Grafikchip 105°C und im Wasser nur die 68°C Rindviechmarkierung. 

Außerdem ist das Die halt geschützt, soweit ich mich erinnern kann produziert die umgebaute Graka bereits leichte blaue Grafikfehler... Und ja, wie erwartet: das Silicium unter dem Eisenblock gleicht einem Schlachtfeld. Bei 1000 mal Kühler rauf und runter ist das auch verständlich... 
Klar, da machen jetzt die blau flackernden Polygone (man erkennt teilweise die Geometrie)
wenig aus. Wichtig ist halt, dass sie durchgehend Arbeitet und ordentlich Saft saugt... Wenn ich mir allerdings bei Gallery - CPU's 1
So die Athlon XP Dies so ansehe, ist auffallend, bei wie wenig Schaden bereits die CPU defekt ist. 
Somit würde ich ihn wieder rauf machen um solche Sachen vermeiden zu können.


----------



## Rarek (25. Mai 2015)

aber die Kommentare zu den Bilder sind ja mal echt nen Brüller


----------



## TheCGamer (28. Mai 2015)

Nabend zusammen... währenddessen, dass mein Beikoch (TheCGamer) im Hintergrund versucht, auf der aktuellen Bench einen Grafiktreiber zu installieren, schreib ich schon mal die Geschehnisse der letzten Wochen nieder... Naja wobei ich höhre grade eine Geforce FX-Artige Kühlung, was mich an etwas erinnert... an was kann ich irgendwie aber auch nicht sagen...... Also zurück zum Thema... 
Was is denn so passiert???
Wollt ihr das wirklich wissen?!?
Naja also gut
Zuerst habe ich meinen Sturkopf mal wieder durchgesetzt, und die Haube vom Athlon 64 3800+ abgenommen... Das mit dem durchschneiden des Silikons ging anfangs garnicht mal so gut... Beim 3000+ gings dann besser, da ich mir schon eine Vorgehensweise angewöhnt hab...  beim 3800+ ging das Messer leider auch ab und zu in die Platine, aber ich kann vielleicht schonmal vorher spoilern, ob er es überlebt hat: JA!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Unterm IHS sahs dann ziemlich bescheiden aus... Das was einmal flüssig sein sollte, war steinhart, und konnte einfach kein gute Wärmeübertragung liefern... Ausgetausch wurde das Gebilde durch diese weiße Industriepaste, die mann unter anderem auch als Gesichtscreme benutzen kann... 

Bei dem 3000+ sah es wärmeleitpastenmäßig unter dem IHS komischerweise ziemlich schrecklich aus... Wie die weiße Paste direkt unter den Heatspreader laufen konnte kann ich nicht erklären... Außerdem waren an den kleinen Kondensatoren/Wiederständen eine durchsichtige schleimige Masse, die auch nicht original wirkte... Vielleicht Vaseline?!?!
Falls unser Vorbesitzer dazu sein Statement abgeben möchte... ich wäre sehr gespannt über die Geschichte der CPU



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja und was macht man jetzt mit den Neuen/Alten Athlons??? Natürlich Kochen!!!
Als Bechmark diente hier wieder mal ein bisschen Wasser... Und die Chance gewittert haben wir einen neuen Weltrekord im Wasser kontrolliert auf einer CPU aufheizen aufgestellt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht auf dem Foto zu sehen... es waren etwas mehr als 90... Ca 92 um genau zu sein... Warum das ganze um die 3.14159265359 Stunden gedauert hat weis ich auch nicht (na wer erkennt den Gag??? )

Das wars erstmal von den Letzten paar Tagen... Natürlich gehts noch weiter


----------



## Rarek (28. Mai 2015)

und wer hat den Text verfasst?  hört sich irgentwie nicht nach dem absender an


----------



## TheCGamer (28. Mai 2015)

Der Praktikant dufte sich heute mal wieder die Finger wund tippen


----------



## LSchmiddie (28. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand den Pi-Gag erklären [emoji30] [emoji30]


----------



## TheCGamer (28. Mai 2015)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Pi-Gag erklären [emoji30] [emoji30]


Für die unterirdischen Gags ist joneskey98 aka der Praktikant verantwortlich


----------



## joneskey98 (29. Mai 2015)

hier ist wieder das Original!!! 
sorry aber das unqualitative update muss ja noch fortgesetzt werden... 

Da wir aus dem Onkel von meinem Onkel eine hochmoderne SATA Festplatte entnehmen konnten, war die IDE vom Athlon 64 Board frei

somit kam dann die Idee auf, mal wieder die alten 478er Pentium 4 Boards in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
so geschah es... wie angekündigt wurde nach einigen Hardwareproblemen (oder eher Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahmen) Windows 7 auf dem alten Board installiert. Auch dieses mal konnten wir nicht die Vollbestückung nutzen, woran das wohl liegen könnten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


während des wartens wurde der FamilienPC um zwei USB anschlüsse aufgerüstet.
Aber wie soll das gehen, wenn man wenig zeit hat?!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach reinlegen und... Fertig!!!
man beachte, was ein zu großer CPU Kühler anrichten kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auch dieses mal musste ich föhnartige Geräusche ertragen, obwohl diese nicht aus dem Badezimmer stammten

Die Radeon 3650 macht leider etwas Probleme... aber man hat ja noch ne AGP Karte im Schrank


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Beim blauen AluLüfter bliebs natürlich heute nicht, denn wir sind nicht wir, wenn nicht gekocht wird... 
Also rauf mit dem Topf und Los gehts!!!
die 75°C wurden wie im Startpost schnell erreicht, und eine 5 Minuten Terrine dazu gegeben, die noch vom letzten Festival übrig war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach 5 Minuten ziehen war das Zeug auch echt gut, und der Hersteller "Mäggie" hat eine gerade für Prozessortöpfe eine perfekte Menge gewählt....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Topflappen haben wir direkt die neueste Errungenschaft genutzt... Den HOT Handschuh!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr das jetzt lesen könnt, hat mein Handy es noch geschafft es zu posten bevor es aus geht
Grüße!


----------



## TheCGamer (29. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Da wir aus dem Onkel von meinem Onkel eine hochmoderne SATA Festplatte entnehmen konnten, war die IDE vom Athlon 64 Board frei



Wie kann man sich das vorstellen? Hat dein Großonkel PC Hardware in sich anstatt Organe???


----------



## joneskey98 (29. Mai 2015)

ohhh ups... ja so schnell gehts, wenn man denkt und gleichzeitig schreibt


----------



## Rarek (29. Mai 2015)

und was lernen wir draus? erst den Ram und dann die GraKa... ich hatte das Problem schon öfters mit diesem Board 
 (ich bin ja auch glücklicher Besitzer eines solchen in Orginal bestückung)


----------



## joneskey98 (29. Mai 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> und was lernen wir draus? erst den Ram und dann die GraKa... ich hatte das Problem schon öfters mit diesem Board
> (ich bin ja auch glücklicher Besitzer eines solchen in Orginal bestückung)


das musst du nicht mir sagen, sonderm dem faulen sack, der versuchr hat nen Grafiktreiber zu installieren... ich war so fleißig und hab ein hochqualitatives Update geschrieben


----------



## TheCGamer (29. Mai 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> das musst du nicht mir sagen, sonderm dem faulen sack, der versuchr hat nen Grafiktreiber zu installieren... ich war so fleißig und hab ein hochqualitatives Update geschrieben


Ja mei... Da hat man einmal nicht aufgepasst und die Graka vor dem zweiten Riegel in den Slot geschoben. Irgendwie war ich dann zu faul sie nochmal rauszunehmen


----------



## joneskey98 (29. Mai 2015)

ja...  wie gesagt der faule Sack


----------



## TheCGamer (29. Mai 2015)

Haaaalt Stop! Was zu viel ist, ist zu viel! 
Immer diese unterschwelligen Pseudobeleidigungen a la "Praktikant" oder "Beikoch" hier. 
Aber ist ja alles nicht ernst zu nehmen... (Füße hoch, die Beleidigung kommt flach) genau wie mein Beikoch  [emoji38]


----------



## LSchmiddie (29. Mai 2015)

Der Hot-Handschuh  :ugly


----------



## RRe36 (30. Mai 2015)

Um mal wieder einen essbaren Vorschlag einzubringen: Ihr könnt mal Wiener Würstchen machen (am besten die in dem Glas) die kann man ja auch mit einem Wasserkocher zubereiten also sollten ein paar Minuten auf dem Athlon reichen.


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2015)

hachja die würstchen ausm wasserkocher


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

Leber mit Kartoffelpüh und das Reh als Dessert, Milchreis, Toast Hawaii, gebratene Nudeln ...


----------



## joneskey98 (31. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen, was sich umsetzen lässt... Toast Hawaii wird dann wohl im Backofen zubereitet, welcher gerade in der Entstehungsphase ist

Danke für die Vorschläge!
Gruß


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Hardware dafür mal kommen sollte, dann Ochse am Stock oder Wal in Aspik 

Muscheln, Tintenfischringe, Bouillabaisse, Huhn la Bomb ( Frikassee ) ...


----------



## LSchmiddie (31. Mai 2015)

Ich finde, es wird Zeit für eine Teflon-Beschichtung der Kochfläche  Dann könnte man in den Brat-Business einsteigen aumen:
Außerdem muss man Fette, z.B. Olivenöl eh nicht auf 100° erhitzen um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen


----------



## joneskey98 (31. Mai 2015)

Beschichtung??? Mal unseren Topf in in der Realität gesehn??? Ca bis 1Cm u ter dem Rand ist alles schwarz... Was es ist, wissen wir nicht, vermuten aber mal Aluoxid. 
Obs ähnlich wie Teflon wirkt kann ich schlecht sagen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2015)

> Olivenöl eh nicht auf 100°


Paahh, Castrol 0W40, und wer will schon ein Telefon ähh Teflon. Gusseisen ist die Wahl der Stunde


----------



## Rarek (31. Mai 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> [...]Huhn la Bomb ( Frikassee ) ...


ich schmeißmich weg 
zerbombtes Huhn kenn ich zwar, aber so noch net 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Paahh, Castrol 0W40, und wer will schon ein Telefon ähh Teflon. Gusseisen ist die Wahl der Stunde


wieso gusseisen? frisch geschmiedet musse sein!


----------



## TheCGamer (31. Mai 2015)

Sooo während sich die anwesenden hier noch über ihre Präferenzen bei Pfannen Materialien und -Beschichtungen ausgetauscht haben, gingen die beiden Diplomhardwaremaltretierer wieder ihrer mittlerweile zum Tagesgeschäft gehörenden Lieblingsbeschäftigung nach... 

Heute haben wir es dann tatsächlich mal geschafft, die Pfannkuchen zuzubereiten, die hier zuvor so guten Anklang gefunden haben. 

Zu Beginn des Vorhabens mussten sich die Beiden Chiefmasters wieder in einem ihnen normalerweise sehr fremden Teil des Hauses einfinden, der sogenannten Küche. Man sagt, es gäbe dort Zentimeter lange Klingen und Maschinen, mit denen man in sekundenschnelle Gemüse in Stücke reißen kann. Kein Wunder also, dass wir diesen lebensgefährlichen Ort normalerweise meiden. 

Da wir uns verständlicherweise nicht der vernichtenden Hilfsmaschinerie bedienen konnten, mussten wir (ich) den Teig von Hand mit guter alter Muskelkraft verrühren. Das Ergebnis konnte sich aber doch sehen lassen, auch wenn ich dachte, dass mir bald der Arm abfault 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab mit der Pampe zu unserer Kochbench, wo wir uns immer noch am Wohlsten fühlen. Man könnte meinen, dass sie mittlerweile zu unserer natürlichen Lebensumgebung geworden ist [emoji38]

Als Kochuntersatz musste heute der mittlerweile ja schon Kopflose Athlon 64 3000+ herhalten, den wir mit mit aufgeschnallter Bratfläche bis auf knappe 100 Grad prügeln konnten. 

Der eigentliche Bratvorgang war der ungefähr langweiligste Vorgang, den man sich vorstellen kann. Pampe drauf, Umdrehen, fertige Pampe auf den Teller und wieder von vorn. Das Ganze gefühlte 27500 Mal und über 2 Stunden lang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als die Schüssel dann endlich leer war, stellte sich bei den Beteiligten ein unglaubliches Gefühl der Eeleichterung ein, etwa so, als hätten wir gerade den Weltfrieden hergestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Verzehr der Leckerei haben wir uns dann noch die guten Sachen aus der Speisekammer gegönnt. Was geht schon über Nuss-Nougat-Creme  und Hagebutten Marmelade 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Geschmack gingen unsere Meinungen dann aber extrem auseinander. joneskey98 meinte, dass nur nur Kompost schlimmer schmecke und dass dieses Gericht nicht den Namen Pfannkuchen verdient habe, während ich die neu ernannten Athlonkuchen als OK einstufen kann. Aufgrund unserer Uneinigkeiten kann leider keine Einstufung auf dem internationalen Hardwaregerichte Index statt finden. 

Das wars dann auch schon wieder für heute. Für weitere Kreationen hatten wir aufgrund des unglaublich zeitraubenden Bratvorgangs keine Zeit mehr. Ehrlichgesagt waren wir auch ein bisschen müde und träge 

Danke fürs Lesen und nen schönen Gruß von uns Beiden!


----------



## Rarek (1. Juni 2015)

die farbe erinnert mich irgentwie an ungebratene brattüffel (oder auch bratkartoffeln)


----------



## TheCGamer (1. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> die farbe erinnert mich irgentwie an ungebratene brattüffel (oder auch bratkartoffeln)


Genau das haben wir uns auch gedacht


----------



## NCphalon (1. Juni 2015)

Äääääh... wääääh


----------



## MrCaedo (2. Juni 2015)

Ich feier grade den Text mit der Küche  Mit eurem Kochgerät besteht schonmal nicht die Gefahr, dass aus den Pfannekuchen eine Afrika-Edition wird...alles safe for work


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juni 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Heute gab auf Vorschlag eines Community Mitglieds (HighEnd111) eine saisonale Mahlzeit.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der versierte Hardwarekoch TheCGamer und seiner nicht ganz so zuverlässiger Assistent befanden das Gericht für so gut, dass es sich Platz zwei auf dem internationalen Hardwaregerichte Index sichern konnte. Hinter Hasi...



Platz 2 für eine minimal abgewandelte Idee, die mir nur so durchn Kopp gegeistert ist? Respekt, das hätt' ich nich gedacht. 

Und ich sollte hier öfter mal rein schauen ^^

Nächster Vorschlag meinerseits: Wie wärs mit Rinderfiletsteak? Medium würde ja schon reichen 

PS: 





TheCGamer schrieb:


> bekannten Frage-Antwort Forum



Ihr meint nicht zufällig das Frage-Antwort-Forum, das mit G anfängt? ^^


----------



## TheCGamer (15. Juni 2015)

Ja das Frage-Antwort Forum fängt mit G an  
Dein Vorschlag ist auf jeden Fall registriert!  

Kleine Ankündigung/Update:
Nicht wundern, dass es zur Zeit hier im Thread etwas ruhiger geworden ist. Wir sind zur Zeit ziemlich beschäftigt. 
Wir haben aber schon etwas besonderes in Planung, das aber noch etwas auf sich warten lassen wird. 
Kleiner Spoiler: Es wird mehr Bilder geben als bisher... Viel mehr...viel viel mehr... Viel viel viel me... Okay ich lass das lieber 

Viele Grüße an alle die schon wieder heiß (badumtsss) auf ein Update sind!


----------



## Rarek (15. Juni 2015)

viel mehr im sinne von 2 Posts reichen net?


----------



## TheCGamer (15. Juni 2015)

Im Sinne von "Es wird keinen richtigen Post geben" 

Mehr sag ich aber auf keinen Fall


----------



## LSchmiddie (15. Juni 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Viele Grüße an alle die schon wieder heiß (badumtsss) auf ein Update sind!


Ich versuchs auch mal:
Die Spannung bringt mich um


----------



## TheCGamer (15. Juni 2015)

Ich seh da jetzt irgendwie keinen Tipp 

Ist aber egal. Ich würde euch sowieso nicht verraten, was in Planung ist, selbst wenn manche hier tausend Tode sterben müssen [emoji38]

Das ganze wird auch noch ne ganze Weile dauern...


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juni 2015)

Ihr wollt aber nicht irgendwie mit sonem alten Serverbrett mit 4 Sockeln antanzen und da ne Pizza drauf backen, oder? 

By the way... so doof is die Idee nich mal *grins*


----------



## JamesJohnson (15. Juni 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ihr wollt aber nicht irgendwie mit sonem alten Serverbrett mit 4 Sockeln antanzen und da ne Pizza drauf backen, oder?


Wäre doch eine geile Idee  [emoji14]


----------



## joneskey98 (15. Juni 2015)

So extrem wirds vielleicht doch nicht... Aber wer weis


----------



## HighEnd111 (15. Juni 2015)

JamesJohnson schrieb:


> Wäre doch eine geile Idee  [emoji14]



Vor allem, wenn man den Hitzestau vom RAM noch irgendwie mitnutzen könnte... Jetzt werd ich auch schon einer von den Verrückten hier _natürlich nicht bös gemeint

_Edit: wäre eigentlich die Wärmeverteilung im Topf gleichmäßiger, wenn man die Wärme via Heatpipes transportiert und unter dem Topf verteilt? Heatpipes gibts beim großen blauen C für wenig Geld...


----------



## TheCGamer (20. Juni 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlSQyx18-GA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlSQyx18-GA


----------



## joneskey98 (20. Juni 2015)

Hier stand dummes


----------



## HighEnd111 (20. Juni 2015)

Geiler Trailer, sauber ausgearbeitet! Und schön eurem Humor treu geblieben, das lob ich mir


----------



## Rarek (20. Juni 2015)

ich mag die scene mitm Bildschirm anmachen  immer schön unauffällig


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Juni 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> ich mag die scene mitm Bildschirm anmachen  immer schön unauffällig


Ich auch


----------



## JamesJohnson (21. Juni 2015)

Richtig geiler Trailer 😅


----------



## morsor (21. Juni 2015)

Versuch es mal mit gulasch denn das fordert (selbstgemacht) auf lange zeit eine sehr hohe temperatur  mal gucken ob der kleine P4 das schafft


----------



## joneskey98 (21. Juni 2015)

morsor schrieb:


> Versuch es mal mit gulasch denn das fordert (selbstgemacht) auf lange zeit eine sehr hohe temperatur  mal gucken ob der kleine P4 das schafft [emoji14]


Fleisch anbraten und solche sachen gehen leider nicht. Da müssten wir ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste das Zeug aus Die legen. Dann wird aber wahrscheinlich unsere CPU durchbrennen


----------



## Raffnack (21. Juni 2015)

Übelst geiler Trailer ! Ich habe mich wie immer aufs köstlichste amüsiert . Einfach nur herrlich ! Beste Szene : Monitor anschalten 

Weiter so ihr beiden Verrückten


----------



## Salanto (25. Juni 2015)

Genialer Trailer :daumen

Habt ihr eigentlich schon versucht Wackelpudding zu machen ?


----------



## spr3adlink (27. Juni 2015)

Genialer Trailer


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Juli 2015)

Bratz batz... Hats heut leider gemacht. Nach dem Einschalten des Monitors ist die eh schon schwächelnde AMD Athlon 64 Plattform ausgegangen. 

Nachdem mit dem Taster das Netzteil nicht mehr anspringen wollte hab ich es kurzerhand überbrückt.

Ein kurzes zischen und ein feines Düftchen später hat sich die 7800GTX als Schmorstelle herausgestellt. 
Der kleine Kondensator ist an einer Seite etwas schwarz geworden.

Die Bilder kann ich leider erst nach dem Downgrade von Tapatalk senden 

Ich hoffe dem Board ist nichts passiert.

Ich wechsle diesen jetzt mal aus und berichte dann wieder... 

Grüße


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Juli 2015)

Nur so als Nachtrag:
Das ganze Debakel ist bei den Vorbereitungen zur zweiten Runde der Dreharbeiten für das Videospecial passiert


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2015)

Ihr sollt doch Essen *mit* der Hardware kochen, *nicht* die Hardware selbst


----------



## TheCGamer (26. Juli 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt doch Essen *mit* der Hardware kochen, *nicht* die Hardware selbst


Die Hardware hat sich selbst gekocht 
Ist bei unseren Methoden sowieso ein Wunder dass sowas nicht schon früher passiert ist...


----------



## HighEnd111 (26. Juli 2015)

Naja, ich hab heut auch bissl Elektronik qualmen lassen... eine auf 5V ausgelegte Schaltung (siehe Tagebuch, Link in der Signatur) aus Versehen an 12V angeschlossen. Dann haben die Widerstände Rauchzeichen gegeben, sie leben aber noch 

Ach ja, am Geruch von abgerauchten Teilen kann man übrigens feststellen, was genau jetzt abgeraucht ist:

Popcorn = Widerstand
Fisch = Kondensator
verbrannte Olive = LED

Nur mal drei kleine Beispiele


----------



## Salanto (26. Juli 2015)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Ihr sollt doch Essen *mit* der Hardware kochen, *nicht* die Hardware selbst



Heute gibt es flambierte Nvidia 7800GTX mit einer priese Sticker und einem defekten Netzteil zu essen


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Juli 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Heute gibt es flambierte Nvidia 7800GTX mit einer priese Sticker und einem defekten Netzteil zu essen


Ich weis nicht... Sie verhält sich ohne im Mainboard zu stecken genauso, wie mein Testmuster...

Hier die Bilder


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 verbaut hab ich jetzt mal einen Jamicon mit 33uF und 63V. Der lag gerade Tütenweise herum


----------



## Salanto (26. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht... Sie verhält sich ohne im Mainboard zu stecken genauso, wie mein Testmuster...
> 
> Hier die Bilder
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich gerade nicht verstehe was du mit dem ersten Satz meinst  sieht ganz schick aus mit dem Cap ^^ Man merkt fast nicht das da was abgeraucht ist 

By the way : Deine Sig ist echt genial


----------



## joneskey98 (26. Juli 2015)

Danke
Beide Karten brauchen am Labornetzteil 200mA darum schätze ich, dass es wieder funktioniert. Ich möchte sie halt trotzdem ungern in mein 775er Board anstecken. Weil wenn doch was ist, habe ich einen PC gehabt ^^ 
Somit ist nur ein Trockentest auf dem Tisch möglich


----------



## joneskey98 (30. Juli 2015)

Ach ja ich habs vergessen zu sagen... Motherboard und Grafikkarte gehen wieder


----------



## Danger23 (30. Juli 2015)

So mal die restlichen Seiten durchgelesen. Echt Respekt vor den tollen Gerichten. Ich hoffe die Grafikkarte lebt wieder. 

Fleisch sollte möglich sein sollte euer "Backofen" funktionieren. Es gibt ja einige Gerichte die man bei geringer Hitze schmorrt. Allerdings wird die Schmorzeit wohl einige Stunden betragen. 

Ansonsten Daumen hoch und weiter so


----------



## Salanto (30. Juli 2015)

Schön das beides noch funktioniert 

Hab gerade mal aus Spaß ein Test mit meinem Lappi gemacht ;3 90°C max Temperatur hat meine CPU ausgehalten  Iwie scheinen Laptop CPUs viel mehr Hitze auszuhalten ö_ö


----------



## joneskey98 (30. Juli 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Schön das beides noch funktioniert
> 
> Hab gerade mal aus Spaß ein Test mit meinem Lappi gemacht ;3 90°C max Temperatur hat meine CPU ausgehalten  Iwie scheinen Laptop CPUs viel mehr Hitze auszuhalten ö_ö


Richtig... Weil du ja in einen Laptop keinen riesen Tower Kühler rein bringst, muss die TDP runter und die Temperaturfestigkeit rauf. 

Es gibt ja auch Bords, in die MobilCPUs reinpassen. Wäre auch nicht schlecht für den Zweck.


----------



## Salanto (30. Juli 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt ja auch Bords, in die MobilCPUs reinpassen. Wäre auch nicht schlecht für den Zweck.



Aber diese Board beginnen (leider) erst im oberen Preissegment :/ von 150€+.


----------



## joneskey98 (30. Juli 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Aber diese Board beginnen (leider) erst im oberen Preissegment :/ von 150€+.


Das ist halt das andere... Und die niedrige TDP machen kocherei nahezu unmöglich...


----------



## Salanto (30. Juli 2015)

Naja mein i5-2430M hält wie gesagt die 90°C ohne AKTIVE Kühlung @2Ghz  ohne das die TDP grenze erreich wird


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (31. Juli 2015)

Die mobile Pentium 4 hatten TDPs von über 80 W und zumindest teilweise ein zulässige Maximaltemperatur von 100 °C. Aber fragt mich nicht, wo man noch einen bekommt. Prescott war ja schon für den Desktop-Einsatz zu ineffizient.


----------



## TheCGamer (2. August 2015)

Mal ne kleine Ankündigung für alle die eventuell schon auf Kohlen hocken:

Am Mittwoch gibts was auf die Augen (und Ohren)


----------



## Salanto (4. August 2015)

Ich werde dann mal die Abobox campen


----------



## TheCGamer (5. August 2015)

Dann wollen wir mal unseren Ankündigungen gerecht werden und euch mit Material versorgen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d4wzsZ87W4

und für alle Tapatalk User:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d4wzsZ87W4

Wir hoffen, dass das Video einigermaßen gefällt

Es wird zwar auch im Video kurz erwähnt, aber ich muss hier auch noch eine Ankündigung machen:

Das Videospecial soll vorerst einmal das Ende dieses Projektes markieren. Wir haben uns jetzt monatelang mit der Sache beschäftigt und hatten auch immer Spaß dabei, aber nach so einer langen Zeit sehnt man sich doch mal wieder nach etwas frischem Wind. In dem Sinne auch hier nochmal Danke an alle die uns immer unterstützt haben und gute Ideen hatten! Ihr seit der Wahnsinn 

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen, dass man nie wieder was von uns hören wird Das nächste irrsinnige PC-Projekt ist schon in Planung. Wahrscheinlich wird es nach der Gamescom damit los gehen

Zuletzt noch viele Grüße von joneskey98 und mir!


----------



## Rarek (5. August 2015)

ich seh das vorallem zuerst auf YT an und überlege mir erst im 2. schritt, dass es hier ja noch nen Fred dazu gibt


----------



## Gentlem4n (5. August 2015)

Slow Food. Guten Appetit


----------



## orca113 (5. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Heute gibt es flambierte Nvidia 7800GTX mit einer priese Sticker und einem defekten Netzteil zu essen



Vermutlich schmeckt die dann genauso wie warmes Guinness


----------



## joneskey98 (5. August 2015)

Ich kann hier gerda mal noch so ankündigen... Das Video mit den Outtakes ist zwar schon geschnitten und auch schon rausgerendert, aber wird erst in ein paar Tagen kommen


----------



## Adi1 (5. August 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier gerda mal noch so ankündigen... Das Video mit den Outtakes ist zwar schon geschnitten und auch schon rausgerendert, aber wird erst in ein paar Tagen kommen



Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## joneskey98 (5. August 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt.


Soweit kann ich mir selbst auf die Schulter klopfen... Die Outtakes sind echt gut geworden. Bin froh, dass ich nicht das richtige Video schneiden musste. Selbst bei knapp 3 GHz ging meinem Q8300 die Puste aus... 
Warts ab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soviel kann ich schonmal spoilern


----------



## LSchmiddie (5. August 2015)

Ein bisschen Wehmut ist schon dabei, dass jetzt alles vorbei ist (fürs erste).
Aber ich hab vollstes Vertrauen, dass das nächste Projekt nicht minder Panne wird
Deshalb nochmal in allen Ehren ein  von mir


----------



## Kusanar (6. August 2015)

Is das Lightworks? Wollte ich mir länger schon mal anschauen, hab bis Dato mit Adobe Premiere gearbeitet aber das wird von Version zu Version immer noch schlechter  Taugt die Software was?


----------



## TheCGamer (6. August 2015)

Ja das ist Lightworks in der Free Version. Sowohl das Hauptvideo als auch die Outtakes sind mit dem Programm geschnitten. 
Wir kommen beide sehr gut mit dem Programm klar. Am Anfang muss man sich halt etwas einarbeiten aber das ist denk ich bei nem Programm mit so einem Funktionsumfang normal. 
Gruß


----------



## Kusanar (6. August 2015)

Danke für die Info 

Bin schon gespannt auf die Outtakes ...


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2015)

Leute, ihr seid echt zum Totlachen 

Video wurde geliket und ein Abo habt ihr auch  ihr seid glaub die ersten, die Gulasch mit Hardware gekocht haben 

Ich muss euch einfach loben, so eine schwachsinnige, witzige und bis ins letzte Detail durchgeknallte, aber absolut interessante Aktion durchzuziehen ist einfach geil  Danke für die vielen lustigen Momente!

Auf die Outtakes freu ich mich auch schon


----------



## joneskey98 (6. August 2015)

Falls jemand mit uns noch ein bisschen quatschen will... Wir wären die nächsten zwei tage auf einer gewissen Messe in Köln. Einfach ne Pn oder hier nen kurzen post abschicken... Dann kann man einen Treffpunkt ausmachen
Grüße aus Köln! [emoji38]

Falls jemand zwei typen mit Nvidia und Hell (Shell logo) t-shirt sieht... Das sind wir


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2015)

Ich würd ja gern, aber Köln is zu weit weg für spontane Ausflüge  viel Spaß jedenfalls, wer weiss, eventuell seid ihr in ein paar Jahren auch hinter einem Stand und verköstigt die Besucher mit auf Hardware gekochtem Mampf


----------



## TheCGamer (6. August 2015)

Das wäre natürlich die königsdisziplin in unserem gastronomiegewerbe [emoji38]
Ist verständlich dass es wegen der Entfernung nicht so leicht hinhaut... Unsere 500km aus Bayern hatten wir auch runterzurappeln


----------



## joneskey98 (6. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer diese t-shirts sieht... Schmeißt am besten ne große party
Ne im ernst
Ich weis zwar nicht wie die 2015er nvidia tshirts aussehn... Kann natürlich auch verwechslungsgefahr geben


----------



## HighEnd111 (6. August 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich die königsdisziplin in unserem gastronomiegewerbe [emoji38]



Zum Einheizen werden dann die neuesten Spiele von den hungrigen Leuten durchgezockt... wer nich zockt, bekommt kein Futter


----------



## Salanto (6. August 2015)

Als Grafikkarte zum kochen könnt ihr dann ja eine 480 mit VIEL OC benutzen


----------



## Rarek (7. August 2015)

ich bin heute in köln.... allerdings im E-Werk


----------



## SlapJack (7. August 2015)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir mal unseren Ankündigungen gerecht werden und euch mit Material versorgen:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4d4wzsZ87W4
> 
> ...



   Wie kann man auch nur soooo viel Suppenpulver nehmen? Da könnt ihr das Pulver ja Pur Essen    
Sonst sehr cooles Video


----------



## joneskey98 (7. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ist dafür


----------



## Salanto (7. August 2015)

Ich!Auch wenn ich nicht teilnehmen könnte (minderjährig undso :S )


----------



## HighEnd111 (8. August 2015)

Na klar wäre ich dabei  Der Koch-Bottich muss aber im gestellten System inbegriffen sein 

Was wäre denn eigentlich der Preis? Ich wär ja für ne GTX 980 oder ne R9 390X mit Wasserkühler


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Habe da mal eine Frage zum Vorspeisen System: Warum läuft der Athlon nur auf 1GHz?


----------



## joneskey98 (8. August 2015)

Weil er bei hoheren Taktrate sehr instabil wird... Liegt aber weniger an der CPU als am Mainboard... 
Das Asus A8N SLI gibt leider langsam den Geist auf. SLI geht nicht mehr, und 2 Ramsteckplätze sind defekt


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Das ist en 939er oder?


----------



## TheCGamer (8. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Das ist en 939er oder?


Ja ist 939


----------



## S754 (8. August 2015)

Wie wärs mit nem 754er Versuch 
Der schnellste Prozessor hat 2,6 GHz.


----------



## joneskey98 (8. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem 754er Versuch
> Der schnellste Prozessor hat 2,6 GHz.


Naja mit 1GHz ist die Hitze gut kontrollierbar


----------



## TheCGamer (12. August 2015)

Soooo...

Wie versprochen gibt`s jetzt noch das mit nervenzersägender Spannung erwartete Outtakes Video auf die Augen.
Viel Spaß beim zu Gemüte führen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAFvFcHheSw

und wie immer für die Tapatalker:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAFvFcHheSw

Viele Grüße!


----------



## joneskey98 (12. August 2015)

Ich hoffe es gefällt euch... Leider ist vor einer Woche beim Export dermaßen was schief gegangen, dass ich die letzten 2 Tage alles nochmal machen musste. Ergebnis ist ca das gleiche


----------



## Kusanar (12. August 2015)

ICH HAU MICH WEG OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## HighEnd111 (12. August 2015)

Ihr seid echt genial ^^

Spontan ist mir das hier dazu eingefallen: "Und hier sehen sie zwei über Highspeed-Bus miteinander kommunizierende Intel Pentium 4 unter Höchstleistung: Kamera reinigen!"


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

Top! 

Was ist denn euer nächstes Projekt?


----------



## joneskey98 (12. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Top!
> 
> Was ist denn euer nächstes Projekt?


Nächstes Wochenende platzt die Bombe


----------



## Salanto (12. August 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende platzt die Bombe



Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man vorsichtig sein... sonst steht gleich die NSA bei dir vorder Tür


----------



## joneskey98 (12. August 2015)

Salanto schrieb:


> Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man vorsichtig sein... sonst steht gleich die NSA bei dir vorder Tür


Naja... Die wären schon lange da gewesen


----------



## TheCGamer (12. August 2015)

Wäre sowieso nicht das erste Mal dass ich persönlich solche Begrifflichkeiten bei irgendeinem Online-Service (*hustmobileappzumchattenhust*) benutzt habe


----------



## S754 (12. August 2015)

joneskey98 schrieb:


> Nächstes Wochenende platzt die Bombe



Na dann bin ich schon gespannt.


----------



## TheCGamer (16. August 2015)

Diesmal halten wir uns natürlich auch an unsere Versprechung

Der Thread zu unserem neuen Projekt ist Online!

Habt Spaß beim Suchen!

Wer ihn findet, darf hier sofern erlaubt hier einen Link posten und bekommt selbstverständlich auch einen virtuellen Keks


----------



## Rarek (16. August 2015)

keks hört sich gut an



Spoiler



du willst den Link?



Spoiler



und du bist dir da sicher?



Spoiler



wirklich?



Spoiler



ok, hier:



Spoiler



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-home-entertainment-design-center-umbau.html


----------



## joneskey98 (16. August 2015)

Rarek schrieb:


> keks hört sich gut an
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich will den Link??? Hock ich gerade auf der Leitung?!?


----------



## LSchmiddie (17. August 2015)

Ich hab ihn *ätsch* *lalala*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-home-entertainment-design-center-umbau.html


----------



## joneskey98 (17. August 2015)

LSchmiddie schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn *ätsch* *lalala*
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...a-home-entertainment-design-center-umbau.html


Rarek hat ihn zwar schneller gefunden, aber wollen wir mal nicht so sein 
Hier dein Keks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCGamer (29. März 2016)

Es ist wieder Saison... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salanto (29. März 2016)

Gibt es dann heiße Schokolade ?


----------



## HighEnd111 (29. März 2016)

Ja, sogar zweifarbig meliert: Ist ein Kuhflecken-Hase


----------



## LSchmiddie (29. März 2016)

Es geht wieder los


----------



## Schallrich (30. März 2016)

Lecker endlich gibt's mal wieder was feines gekochtes


----------



## TheCGamer (30. März 2018)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Es ist wieder Saison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diesmal wirklich

Am Sonntag wird es gegen Abend einen kleinen Special-Exclusive-Back to the Roots-Livestream auf unserem Youtube Kanal Hardwareküche geben.
Schaltet ein, wenn ihr was Geschmolzenes sehen wollt.

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob man hier Links zu eigenen Kanälen posten darf - Ihr werdet ihn aber sicher finden.

Gruß!


----------



## HighEnd111 (30. März 2018)

TheCGamer schrieb:


> Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob man hier Links zu eigenen Kanälen posten darf



Warum sollte man nicht dürfen? Ich hab das hier schon öfters gesehen, beschwert hat sich bisher niemand  Mal sehen, ich werd wohl keine Zeit haben live zuzuschauen, aber ich wünsche euch viel Spaß  Lasst die Sauerei halt nicht allzu groß werden


----------

